# What beans are you popping in the year of our lord- 2021?



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Think next up on my plate is popping these 2 packs-
Creamsizzle(runtz x creamsicle#4)- Clearwater Genetics

Marshmallow OG ([triangle kush x chemD] x jet fuel gelato)- Wyeast Farms

I was up in the air on what clearwater packs I should run next..so I settled on the creamsizzle, this is what I had to choose from for my clearwater packs-
Brainstew-(triangle kush x runtz)
Sugar rush(wedding pie[Pyxy Styx cut] x maitai4)
Cake pop- (wedding cake x mai tai)
Mochisicle- (mochi gelato x creamsicle4)
Gusher n cream- (gushers x creamsicle4)
Malt Milshake- (dosidos x creamsicle4)
Apple Tartz- (apple fritter x runtz)
Jelly Delicious( white hot guava x creamsicle4)
If not the creamsizzle was going to pop with the brainstew or gushers n cream....I don't know still might change it up.


----------



## psychoholic22 (Feb 28, 2021)

I have some wedding cake autos, am-radio autos, delta9 autos, silver haze fem, bruce banner fem and some nice seeds off my outdoor plant I'm gonna plant for fun.


----------



## Eastownclan (Feb 28, 2021)

Fast buds auto skunk and auto AK.
Seedsman strawberry cheesecake auto
Nirvana lemon og haze auto
Mosca auto blue Hindu.
There will probably be others.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Ahhh man autos....ahhhh no guys!


----------



## Kindbud421 (Feb 28, 2021)

Full auto tent run after 4 photos finish.
6x custom breeder
1x Durban sunrise, Twenty20
1x Cosmic Bomb , Bomb seeds
1x hijack, Auto seeds


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 28, 2021)

Thinking I’ll do my freebie purple flavonoid to start as a bit of a practice run and then have to decide on spearmint style or jelly delicious next. All from Clearwater genetics.


----------



## Eastownclan (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ahhh man autos....a





Kindbud421 said:


> Full auto tent run after 4 photos finish.
> 6x custom breeder
> 1x Durban sunrise, Twenty20
> 1x Cosmic Bomb , Bomb seeds
> 1x hijack, Auto seeds


I keep thinking about ordering the Durban sunrise. I’ve grown Kwazulu and Durban photos before, I’m really excited to see what the auto Durban can do.


----------



## 0scurus (Feb 28, 2021)

Ace Seeds: Orient Express, Congo, Tikal, Panama, Tai Chi, Honduras, Golden Tiger, Killer A5 Haze
Bodhi: Sakura
Gold Leaf Gardens: Vitamin C
Mr. Nice: Ortega
Old School Genetics: White Afghan Skunk, Glueberriez, White Bubblegum

Local Breeders(South Africa)
Head Honcho Genetics: Tropical Thunder(Beach Wedding x Alien Candy), Mayan Sunset F2(Cartel Cookies x Blue Gelato 33), Alien Space Cake(Wedding Cake x Alien Candy)
Zero Tree One: Syndicate Kush(Hollyweed Pure Kush F2 x McKushmints)
Totemic: Double Sunset(Chocolate Gelato x Spumoni), Chocolate Gelato(Chocolope NL x Gelato 33), Tortoni(Chocolope NL x Gelato 33 x Slurricane)

These should keep me busy all year. Looking at also getting some Balochistan #3 for a winter grow in the greenhouse.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Thinking I’ll do my freebie purple flavonoid to start as a bit of a practice run and then have to decide on spearmint style or jelly delicious next. All from Clearwater genetics.


Dude purple flavonoid is an absolute fire strain, don't think just because its a freebie its less than. Its gellati x creamsicle4. I tried to buy purp flavonoid a week or so ago but it was sold out. I would consider the purple favonoid the best pack or top 2 out of your 3. I also love the jelly delicious, that's a heater. I almost went for the spearmint style as well, it produce fire buds but I saw one post on instagram with one guy saying he loved how his spearmint style plants looked*they looked mouth watering great) but they had absolutely no smell to them. I mean it was just one guy's post on instagram so don't think much on it... but it still factored in my decision not to grabbin that pack and going with another strain. No worries though sure you'll find a gem of a keeper in you spearmint style!


----------



## Wayne55 (Feb 28, 2021)

A tent full of Csi Humboldt Durban poison S1


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't understand the whole autos thing. Don't have any desire to grow them. I've seen some done outdoors and indoor. Found their finished flower seriously lacking everytime...even when done nicely, in a perfect environment by a skilled grower.


----------



## Foxseeds (Feb 28, 2021)

I may move soon but whenever I’m able, I’m popping Kayas Koffee bx2 from Pacific Northwest roots, triple burger (GMObx3) from skunkhouse, fire marshal bill or peacemaker from altitude ranch. 
Will be fun to hunt. I really want to cross garlic breath 2.0 with Triple Burger.


----------



## Budderton (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey Devidedsky.
This morning I put Biker Kush V2 X Lemon Slush into dirt. I've got one called Baboon Wine by Elite613 genetics still soaking.
I'd love to see some of that wyeast in action. I did White Apricot Sherbet 3ish years ago, when compound still came the match box with matches, and found a real nice one.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Hey Devidedsky.
> This morning I put Biker Kush V2 X Lemon Slush into dirt. I've got one called Baboon Wine by Elite613 genetics still soaking.
> I'd love to see some of that wyeast in action. I did White Apricot Sherbet 3ish years ago, when compound still came the match box with matches, and found a real nice one.


Dude the biker kush x lemon slush sounds dope. Did you make that cross yourself or is it from a pack?


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Hey Devidedsky.
> This morning I put Biker Kush V2 X Lemon Slush into dirt. I've got one called Baboon Wine by Elite613 genetics still soaking.
> I'd love to see some of that wyeast in action. I did White Apricot Sherbet 3ish years ago, when compound still came the match box with matches, and found a real nice one.


I have a older compound release I'm running its> Jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) they realesed it breifly but it didn't last long and was pulled or never restocked. So this strain(jokerz) went quick and it's absolutely grade a stunner, it's stanks like hot glue adhesive in flower.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Feb 28, 2021)

Just waiting on my Clementine F2 to finish; then its Vanilla Kush S1, SAGE, Three Run Homer, and a bag seed I found from a good neighbor Hashplant #2.


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude purple flavonoid is an absolute fire strain, don't think just because its a freebie its less than. Its gellati x creansicle4. I tried to buy purp flavonoid a week or so ago but it was sold out. I would consider the purple favonoid the best pack or top 2 out of your 3. I also love the jelly delicious, that's a heater. I almost went for the spearmint style as well, it produce fire buds but I saw one post on instagram with one guy saying he loved how his spearmint style plants looked*they looked mouth watering great) but they had absolutely no smell to them. I mean it was just one guy's post on instagram so don't think much on it... but it still factored in my decision not to grabbin that pack and going with another strain. No worries though sure you'll find a gem of a keeper in you spearmint style!


Good to know! Definitely wasn’t thinking it was of lower quality, just since it was one I didn’t pick I guess it had a little less appeal in my head. But you very well may have just swayed me to start with the spearmint style. Thoughts on popping a couple of each or would you just stick to one cross given its only my second run ever.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Feb 28, 2021)

Eastownclan said:


> I keep thinking about ordering the Durban sunrise. I’ve grown Kwazulu and Durban photos before, I’m really excited to see what the auto Durban can do.


I’ll let you know how it works out!


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 28, 2021)

0scurus said:


> Ace Seeds: Orient Express, Congo, Tikal, Panama, Tai Chi, Honduras, Golden Tiger, Killer A5 Haze
> Bodhi: Sakura
> Gold Leaf Gardens: Vitamin C
> Mr. Nice: Ortega
> ...


Nice picks! I'm trying out Old School Genetics now too, Petrol Skunk and Strawberry Mist. Growing Kali Mist along with them in case they suck, so I know I'll end up with some primo head stash either way. You've got some good Ace stuff, I love the Orient Express, Tai Chi, and Honduras, and their Panama can be amazing too. I've got some New Caledonia waiting to be born later this year, going to take cuttings of everything and make some seeds.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 28, 2021)

Within the month I'll be germinating 4 Kali Mist seeds (Serious Seeds), I'm very excited.

In the summer I'll be popping Blue Dream and ECSD by Dr Greenthumb.


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 28, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> Within the month I'll be germinating 4 Kali Mist seeds (Serious Seeds), I'm very excited.
> 
> In the summer I'll be popping Blue Dream and ECSD by Dr Greenthumb.


Awesome Hobbes, I hope you find a winner! I'm just popping 2 Serious Kali Mist seeds and I'm going to grow them next to a strain called Strawberry Mist which is a pre-2000 Kali Mist X Tjuana cut, I thought it might be a fun side by side. Good luck with your grow, nothing better than Kali.


----------



## Budderton (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude the biker kush x lemon slush sounds dope. Did you make that cross yourself or is it from a pack?


I made those beans


----------



## Budderton (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have a older compound release I'm running its> Jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) they realesed it breifly but it didn't last long and was pulled or never restocked. So this strain(jokerz) went quick and it's absolutely grade a stunner, it's stanks like hot glue adhesive in flower.


Yah I don't remember hearing about that one. It's nice to have your own stuff like that.


----------



## J232 (Feb 28, 2021)

I popped some sin city blue power bx2 so far this year, not far along.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Feb 28, 2021)

From authentic genetics I'm running skunk number one and rks. From AK BB, Beatrix choice. With the beatrix choice, even though I can't prove it ,I'm searching for a skunky cultivator. I believe the Afghani used in Beatrix choice is the same original Afghani that was used in the original skunk number one cross.


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Feb 28, 2021)

I just popped some Cherry west bx and ghost og x sky jaro from Freeborn Selections a couple weeks ago. Super excited for this hunt!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 28, 2021)

Trimming up last plant of Apple fritter x candy rain Freeb pack this morning after coffee .1st week of cure big run of chem 91 x snow lotus .

4 week flower couple packs of runtz X runtz -gdp .

vegging waiting on Flip space .pack of grape pie x runtz & 1/2 pack of lemon tree x creamsicle # 4 .

on deck pack of guava gelato x Mai tai#4 & pack of cluster fuck x mtf .

prepping for outside & subject to change few no named sonoran thin leaf & few gas leak x gorilla grood .

bout has far into 2021 i care to venture


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Feb 28, 2021)

After I’m done with the Shishka Blues from Dynasty, I’ll be popping some seeds from my buddy. We’re calling them “mystery pussy” as his dad pollinated their whole outdoor grow on accident when he tried to pollinate one branch of a Romulan. He lost the bag in a gust of wind, lol. What makes it mystery is he put all the seeds together, so it could be like ten different crosses. He has about 5-6 cups, so we’re gonna run em and see if we find anything special.
Unfortunately, he won’t be there to see what we find, he passed about six months ago. RIP Papa Lou.

At some point, I hope to get to an interesting freebie I got, Noriega (Panama red x grand poobah).


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

MickeyBlanco said:


> From authentic genetics I'm running skunk number one and rks. From AK BB, Beatrix choice. With the beatrix choice, even though I can't prove it ,I'm searching for a skunky cultivator. I believe the Afghani used in Beatrix choice is the same original Afghani that was used in the original skunk number one cross.


I'm sitting on a bunch of sin city...
Nightmare cookies
Blue mintz
Luxor
Sin Valley og 
Sin mint cookies


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Frankly Dankly said:


> After I’m done with the Shishka Blues from Dynasty, I’ll be popping some seeds from my buddy. We’re calling them “mystery pussy” as his dad pollinated their whole outdoor grow on accident when he tried to pollinate one branch of a Romulan. He lost the bag in a gust of wind, lol. What makes it mystery is he put all the seeds together, so it could be like ten different crosses. He has about 5-6 cups, so we’re gonna run em and see if we find anything special.
> Unfortunately, he won’t be there to see what we find, he passed about six months ago. RIP Papa Lou.


How did you like the dynasty strain? I have loved my dynasty genetics strains I grew years ago. I ran Carmel candy Kush, Bluniverse, Huckleberry kush, and Pineapple Fields. Dynasty is a sleeper hit. Dynasty genetics are grade A. Bluniverse, CCK, and Huckleberry kuah were amazing.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Trimming up last plant of Apple fritter x candy rain Freeb pack this morning after coffee .1st week of cure big run of chem 91 x snow lotus .
> 
> 4 week flower couple packs of runtz X runtz -gdp .
> 
> ...


You have any pics of the Apple fritter + candyrain? Strain is dank AF!


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How did you like the dynasty strain? I have loved my dynasty genetics strains I grew years ago. I ran Carmel candy Kush, Bluniverse, Huckleberry kush, and Pineapple Fields. Dynasty is a sleeper hit. Dynasty genetics are grade A. Bluniverse, CCK, and Huckleberry kuah were amazing.


I haven’t ran their gear before, I’m seriously anxious to get these girls done. I got lucky 4/4 females, so I’m gonna pre clone them all in case I get lucky with a winner. The Shishk is my old school favorite, and someone here told me to try the blues. Bluniverse was on my radar too, I’ll have to see about getting some. Thanks for the mini review, lol.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 28, 2021)

Trimming up my hood candyz( runtzx why u gelly) from solfire his genetics are top notch! 
Then into some sin city wedding mints and some redeyegenetics blueberry iced cream.. and when I get my packs of envy genetics Monday will be popping the glove soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Frankly Dankly said:


> I haven’t ran their gear before, I’m seriously anxious to get these girls done. I got lucky 4/4 females, so I’m gonna pre clone them all in case I get lucky with a winner. The Shishk is my old school favorite, and someone here told me to try the blues. Bluniverse was on my radar too, I’ll have to see about getting some. Thanks for the mini review, lol.


Ya no worries dude also if your looking to get anymore dynasty I'd highly recommend these strains-
Blue magoo cookies
Blue magoo
Salmon River OG
Alpenglow
Platinum Huckleberry Kush
Blue Heron


----------



## Eastownclan (Feb 28, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Trimming up my hood candyz( runtzx why u gelly) from solfire his genetics are top notch!
> Then into some sin city wedding mints and some redeyegenetics blueberry iced cream.. and when I get my packs of envy genetics Monday will be popping the glove soon.
> View attachment 4839620


I’m a big fan of LSP from solfire. I have a buddy that grows it. It is fire


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya no worries dude also if your looking to get anymore dynasty I'd highly recommend these strains-
> Blue magoo cookies
> Blue magoo
> Salmon River OG
> ...


Hell yeah! My wife’s gonna be pissed, lol. I told her I’d try to hold off on any more purchases. Oh well, I tried...and failed.


----------



## ilovereggae (Feb 28, 2021)

so far I have popped

devils harvest - shoreline x guava kush F2s (a friend made these and gave me a bunch of seeded bud. shit staaaank and tasted like guava down to the last toke. super excited for these).

long valley royal kush x diesel F1 - another backyard chuck from a different friend. pretty sure it was a male from the afficianado pack crossed w his original diesel cut hes had for 20 yrs.. been in the vault for a few years, didn't realize what I had til I started googling. hoping I find something special here.

green bodhi - tangieland x sour 78 - just went in the dish yesterday

those will keep me busy for now but have a few others I might pop closer to summer.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> Within the month I'll be germinating 4 Kali Mist seeds (Serious Seeds), I'm very excited.
> 
> In the summer I'll be popping Blue Dream and ECSD by Dr Greenthumb.


Nice dude old serious seeds kali mist is the shit. Remember hearing it makes women horny, haha no lie.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 28, 2021)

So far...
Trichopath (inhouse )
Slurricane ix (inhouse)
Black cherry punch (inhouse)
Platinum gorilla (inhouse)
Biscotti (clone, connected cut)
Morockin kush (ethos genetics)
Tropsanto (oni)

soon to start
Uber (chem d x sundae driver) cannarado 
Peanut sundae (dosidos x sundae driver)


----------



## ilovereggae (Feb 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> So far...
> Trichopath (inhouse )
> Slurricane ix (inhouse)
> Black cherry punch (inhouse)
> ...


all excellent selections! ill pass on the biscotti but everything else on that list is fire!


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 28, 2021)

For 2021 Season I'm running the following Godwiiling , I've got Copycat's PRKSkunk,CCCrunch,ShTemple,NRD3ZS,GOOBRZS,LAPopRocks,Gr.Marm.2.0,Proj.X,KhalKush,RuntzRemix. Barney's VanKush+Lib.Haze,OmuertaGen.72Virgins+Thous.Oaks,CSI MendoPurps,HSCVan.Frosting,INHouseSugarCane,EX.Gen Scoops,GHouseChemdog(fin.backinstockbeenyrs),OregonGR.Seed ForgetfulCindy+TwoDogs,FPOGXSSherb, And AUTOS I'm doing CremeDLChembyMeph.,SourDurbCookiesby RebelGrown,GBerryOGbyDPassion,and finally MuayThaiby Flash.How's that for a crop BROS?ccguns


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 28, 2021)

What’s planned:
Black Lime Special Reserve f4 - @Useful Seeds
Meltdown, Slymer S1 - @BobBitchen 
Slymeball- Docs Dank
There will be others


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How did you like the dynasty strain? I have loved my dynasty genetics strains I grew years ago. I ran Carmel candy Kush, Bluniverse, Huckleberry kush, and Pineapple Fields. Dynasty is a sleeper hit. Dynasty genetics are grade A. Bluniverse, CCK, and Huckleberry kuah were amazing.


I grew a bunch of Dynasty in 2020.Pineapple Fields,Megafaunu,Moose & Lobsta,Lemon Huckleberry Diesel,Divina Obscura,Super Silver Grapefruit,The Big Cheese,Wikki Sour V1,Orange Tart,and Grapefruit Lemon Diesel

not one bad strain in the bunch

Professor P definitely has that fire


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Don't understand the whole autos thing. Don't have any desire to grow them. I've seen some done outdoors and indoor. Found their finished flower seriously lacking everytime...even when done nicely, in a perfect environment by a skilled grower.


I actually just ordered some autos to throw outside guerrilla style. Figure fuck it let's see what they can do. Hopefully have a Sept outdoor harvest to supplement income. I expect it to be mids but alcoholics in the midwest don't care, they just want cheap bud.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2021)

Hopefully I'll be getting at

Karma's headbanger 
Cannarado roasted garlic margy, goji margy, ruby fruit, meat pie
Top dawg chem 4 x chemd/i95 & chem sis x


Then a shitload of fems from various sources including personal crosses.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 28, 2021)

I think I'll go with a Twin Flame open pollination. (Goji OG “B cut” (Snow Lotus/Nepali OG) x Wookie 15)
Gotta find that berry Goji on wook steroids! Will throw in some fems for good measure.


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 28, 2021)

Stay Puft
Guava Pie
Banana Runtz


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Last year i did a bunch of old school crosses and sativas.This year im gonna give the people what the want and grow a bunch of hype lol

currently in flower:
Irene OG x Lemon Party (CSI)
Mendo Purps x Bubblegum (CSI)
GG4 x UK Cheese (CSI)
Hollywood Daydream (Strayfox)
Melon Fizz (Archive)
Apple Mints (Clearwater)
Double Dipped Strawberries (Useful)
Dream Beaver x Orange Zkittlez (Surfr)

about to pop:
Cheetoz (Savage)
The GOAT (Savage)
Apple Water (Cannarado)
Blue Apples (Cannarado)


will pop at some point this year:
Rainbow Belts (Archive)
The Sweeties (Archive)
Southern Belle (Archive)
Fang (Envy)
Eurostep (Envy)
Cali Bubba (Envy)
Project 562 (Envy)
Grape Preserves (Clearwater)
Mango Tango (Cannarado)
Melon Styx (Cannarado)
Road Runner Kush (Strayfox)


These are the ones im pretty sure I'll pop.More will be added to the list later after Clearwater and Cannarado drop their next few fem lines.Also heard Savage is supposed to be dropping a Hyphy fem line so 1 or 2 of those might get added too.I dont want to do too many regs this year.Archive,Cannarado,and Envy will be the only regs I do this year,everything else will be fems


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I actually just ordered some autos to throw outside guerrilla style. Figure fuck it let's see what they can do. Hopefully have a Sept outdoor harvest to supplement income. I expect it to be mids but alcoholics in the midwest don't care, they just want cheap bud.


Ya so one way I agree with running auto is for a outdoors run, you get a nice harvest halfway thru summer, plant in early spring chop down in July.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 28, 2021)

First seed pop of the year happened last night


Have some stand out flavours from my last seed run so just 5x each of (full pack of Rainbow) 

Pirate Milk from Tiki Madman
Mothers Hashplant from Bodhi
Rainbow Belts from Archive
Mountain Bike from Karma (K2 x Biker Kush)
Florida Kush from Jungle Boys

After that run I'm hunting through some chucks I made the other year, looking for males and females to work with

Mint Julep x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)
Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints 11) 

Mint Julep is from Thunderfudge and is a cross of Exotic Genetix keeper cut of Mint Chocolate Chip crossed to Kosher Kush f2. The Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints is a Seed Junky strain and was a freebie 6 pack

Adhesive is GG4 x (Nepali OG x Goji F3) which I got from a grower from another forum. The Nepali Og x Goji f3 were Bodhi testers but never released. Have run both of these chucks before and still find my self pinning after the flavours. And at some point working and narrowing down the Wedding Cake x Kush Mints 11 f2's.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya so one way I agree with running auto is for a outdoors run, you get a nice harvest halfway thru summer, plant in early spring chop down in July.


I cant speak for all autos but Mephisto has some fire in their lineup.They have a bunch of strains that test in the mid and upper 20s for thc

I started off growing autos before moving on to regs & fems and Mephistos gear is on par or better than most of the breeders who get alot of love/hype on this forum

Sour Crinkle is still one of the top 3 strains Ive grown

I still pop a seed here and there when my drying tent is gonna be empty for a couple months


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 28, 2021)

Growing/Harvest
-Punch&Cookies- (Mamiko)
-Uber-(cannarado)
-birthday Funk -(cannarado)

Pre-flower
-Heat Wave -(Archive)
-Casper OG -(Archive)

birthday funk Cannarado is the most impressive for me and it has good prices to try others strain from rado gear,

germinate now
- Runtz S1 -(Exotic Genetix)
- Banana Cane - (InHouse)
- Resin Rainbow- (CraneCity)


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 28, 2021)

So far .... 

CSI: mendo purp 54 x forbidden fruit
Panama x bubba 
WiFi x chem d 
Old family purple 

bodhi: Panamanian space probe
frequency genetics : super grape haze 
8th street: heart of darkness 2 x (x1
ABF: patriot kush
Dispensary seed: ethos crescendo 
Bad dawg: dragonfighter


----------



## Railage (Feb 28, 2021)

So far I popped
3 packs of Kosher Kush Breath,
Two packs of Sin Mint Cookies,
And 8 seeds of Razzle Berry Soda from Super Seed Co, and last Friday I popped a pack of Violet Fog from Compound...

For rest of the year I plan to pop def:

2 packs of Guavamero from Rado
2 packs of Blue Apple from Rado
2 packs of Royal Jellato from DVG
3 packs of Mint Chocolate Trip from Useful
2 packs of Moms Jello x Mendo Montage F5 from Big Pond
1 pack of MacDaddy from Inhouse
2 packs of Moby Grape from Thug Pug
1 pack of Stay Puft from Compound
2 packs of Sapphire Soda from Super Seed Co

Maybes: OG Cherry Lime Slushee from Skunk Bank
Cherry West BX from freeborn
Limepop Kush x Skyjaro from freeborn
Animal strawberry grape thing from Freeborn



The MacDaddy will bring forth some funk from that bunch of sweet and fruities, I’ll probably get some more funky gassy things and it’ll throw my whole lineup out of wack but it’ll be close.

What will be harvested for the first time will be

Animal Mints BX
Cherry Fuel from TRH seeds
Pirate Milk from Tiki Madman
Super Sour from Super Seed Co
Lemon Meringue Kush seed junky
Ice Cream Cake
A shitty wedding cake
A new PBB pheno
Cherry Zkittles x Italian Ice (I don’t know who this cut is from)

and what got harvested for the first time last week

Bananacane from in-house
Ice Cream Cake x Sherb BX1
Truth Serum from in house
And one lone OGKB leaning Larry Bird Breath

ALSO just now snagged a Rabid Hippy Kush Mints.


----------



## Railage (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Marshmallow OG ([triangle kush x chemD] x jet fuel gelato)- Wyeast Farms.


I can’t wait to see these


----------



## GringoStar (Feb 28, 2021)

Right now:
Litfarms - Marilyn Monroe, Los Muertos
In House - Velvet Skies, JMO
CSI - Triangle Kush x Irene Kush, Chemdog D x T1000
Compound - Queens Fire
Sin City - Ocean Water
Exotic - Rainbow Cakes

Depending on how above goes I might replace some with:
CSI - Irene Kush x T1000
Relentless - Rozalicious or Velvet Gas
Honest - Kaley Cuoco
Crane City - Black Marshmallow
Sunken - Mac Mosa


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> So far ....
> 
> CSI: mendo purp 54 x forbidden fruit
> Panama x bubba
> ...


Ethos crescendo is fire-


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 28, 2021)

Chocolate Diesel S1-Useful
Big Bad Wolf V2-CSI
OG Kush S1-HSC
Trinity x GSC-CSI
AJ Sour Diesel x Triangle Kush-CSI


----------



## Railage (Feb 28, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> ABF: patriot kush


I got a pack of Jahmba Juice S1 from ABF that I’m super curious about, need to get at em


----------



## OG Doge (Feb 28, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Right now:
> Litfarms - Marilyn Monroe, Los Muertos
> In House - Velvet Skies, JMO
> CSI - Triangle Kush x Irene Kush, Chemdog D x T1000
> ...


Chem D x T1000 is bomb as fuck, one of my favorites.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Chem D x T1000 is bomb as fuck, one of my favorites.View attachment 4840215


Fuck ya, love csi t-1000. I have the t-1000 x Obama. Also love me some ChemD. ChemD is my fav out of the chems.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 28, 2021)

Railage said:


> I got a pack of Jahmba Juice S1 from ABF that I’m super curious about, need to get at em


Do you have to just email him for a list of his available lines?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 1, 2021)

Got 2 in house genetics jelly gushers(jellybreath x gushers) about ready to clone and just put down 6 in house loud cakes(4516x pancakes) to soak along with 2 sticky glue(gg4 x platinum gg4)... Gonna keep 1 each of all 3 strains in rotation for clones


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 1, 2021)

My current plan is to run a few of each of the following strains
In-house - Platinum Garlic and Deluxe Slurbet
Rado - Birthday Blues, 7 Sins and Apple Sundae
Clearwater - Gushers N Cream, MAC Stackz, Short Stack
CSI - Chem 91 x Chem D, WiFi #43 x Chem D, Ghost OG x Chem 91


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 1, 2021)

Sour Apple IBL
Fatso x Apple Fritter
Giesel
Huckleberry IBL
Root Brother
MAC1

Rather be running some pure sativa but don’t have room atm


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just had these arrive:

Second Generation Genetics: Blueberry-Land (Blueberry x Candyland)....Azure Haze (Blueberry x SSH).......also Pink-13 & Dragon-13 as freebies....don't know the lineage there...anyone know?...also any experience with Blueberry-Land or Azure Haze??

also

Hazeman Seeds: Bubba's Widow (Bubba Kush x Aloha White Widow).....and freebies of Blue Dream x Stardawg.......anyone run Bubba's Widow or Blue Dream x Stardawg??

oh...and...

Jersey Garden Seeds - Dream Berry (Sativa Female x Road Dawg)....anyone run this or even hear about this company?? (it was a freebie)


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 1, 2021)

Picked up some Old school flavs, Northern lights next, hard to believe I've never ran it before....


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 1, 2021)

Frankly Dankly said:


> Hell yeah! My wife’s gonna be pissed, lol. I told her I’d try to hold off on any more purchases. Oh well, I tried...and failed.


 That has never happened to me... Today


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ahhh man autos....ahhhh no guys!


+1 Can we plz people for the love of god, allah , higher power , aliens stop the Auto nonsense can it really even be called growing at that point ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 2, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> I may move soon but whenever I’m able, I’m popping Kayas Koffee bx2 from Pacific Northwest roots, triple burger (GMObx3) from skunkhouse, fire marshal bill or peacemaker from altitude ranch.
> Will be fun to hunt. I really want to cross garlic breath 2.0 with Triple Burger.


woa you know you don't really wan't those Kaya's Koffee BX 2 good thing i would be happy to take them off your hands


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 2, 2021)

Next run from seed huh ? Well guess that would be Heart breaker Breaker and OZ Stomper by Sunken Treasure seeds


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 2, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> +1 Can we plz people for the love of god, allah , higher power , aliens stop the Auto nonsense can it really even be called growing at that point ?


 Autos are the TV diners of cannabis  ...


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 2, 2021)

Also probably will run by the summer-

Clearwater genetics- Brainstew- (triangle kush x runtz)

Lit farms- Crepes- (project 4516 x London pound cake75 x kushmints11)


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2021)

Yeah I always get antsy in March w/anticipation but as I get older I also realize how much work I'm getting myself into. But I'm in a legal state so those worries are gone. IT is a nice side income for the work though. Dispensaries still want big$ I hook up a tight circle on the cheapbut every grow I do (more than 30 yrs outdoors) I say it can''''''''t get any bigger but it always does!!!!!ccguns


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 2, 2021)

Csi mendo purps x purple indica
Csi gg4 x triangle kush
Clearwater grape preserves
Compound sundae best


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2021)

I put a ton of care into my ladies, not as pretty as indoor but also lives a lot longer. I always say would you want wine grapes that make your fav. wine grown in a sterile envirement and in half the time? Time affects the complexity of the sugars and terps I believe, nobody scoffs at my product. I use the shotgun method (grow enough strains that theres no way you can lose) I will admit that indoor has more eye appeal and I get envious that indoor guys can squeeze another wk. of flower, fert on a tight scheduleetc. when I'm forced to work my game w/mother nature in mind.ccguns


----------



## harrythehat (Mar 2, 2021)

Sensi seeds. Sensi Skunk feminised.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 2, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Csi mendo purps x purple indica
> Csi gg4 x triangle kush
> Clearwater grape preserves
> Compound sundae best


Thay a nice lineup I was eyeing the gg4 x tk from csi. 
The mendo purps x purp indica is going to throw some purple funk!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 2, 2021)

I am not much of a bean popper but I popped 1 seed of csi living dead girl a couple weeks back.


----------



## kaneboy (Mar 2, 2021)

copperchem-greenpoint
skydweller-greenpoint
chem fuego-lucky dog 
gaspump-sow good seeds


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 2, 2021)

Have currently gone through a handfull of PBB seeds, couple Scooby snacks and single grimace seed have going currently. After moving at end of the month will be getting into the sour gorilla 4 sure and the hitmaker. Want to finish the scooby snack pack and run a couple more grimace seeds then need to pick one of the sincity to start with either modified mints, ice cream banana or alpine goji. Really would like to pop some of the cement shoes s1, dub bub or macrib but I also have hellraiser OG from archive and want to try some OGraskal genetics


----------



## U79 (Mar 2, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Hazeman Seeds: Bubba's Widow (Bubba Kush x Aloha White Widow).....and freebies of Blue Dream x Stardawg.......anyone run Bubba's Widow or Blue Dream x Stardawg??


Havent had that one but his pre98 crosses are fire. Usually let them go a full 10 weeks. That Blue Dream x Stardawg should be good also, Greenpoint have that cross using a different male if you want to read up on.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2021)

I think I'm gonna pop the rest of my slurricane f1s from archive this year. I did a couple in 2019 or early 2020, can't remember, but they weren't too impressive but there should be some good dosi phenos in them.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 2, 2021)

After I work through my b-list, but likely fire that I popped for the new room I’ll be digging into some rado, jungle boys, dvg and a few oddballs I need to get going. Really need to just grow what I have, but a couple of these I picked up and intend on popping right away, unfortunately that justified me doubling my orders.


----------



## Railage (Mar 3, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> Sour Apple IBL
> Fatso x Apple Fritter
> Giesel
> Huckleberry IBL
> ...



Raaaahhhhhh!!! I’m so disappointed I slept on Root Brother. Best wishes though on that strain.

they say they get all kinds of Cherry Sprite phenos from the pure Thai/face off male on all the crosses.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 3, 2021)

Lots of Roc Bud Inc.

Jack Herer, Mama Mia, Cherry Tart F2 and Terp Daddy x P.Punch are all reg freebies from different breeders (Seedsman, F2, Platinum)

I'll be running a lot of Magic Cookies and Purple Scoops at the beginning of the year, finishing of with some more Purple Rolex and Diesel Cookies towards the end of the year.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

Houstini said:


> After I work through my b-list, but likely fire that I popped for the new room I’ll be digging into some rado, jungle boys, dvg and a few oddballs I need to get going. Really need to just grow what I have, but a couple of these I picked up and intend on popping right away, unfortunately that justified me doubling my orders. View attachment 4842374


That reminds me I have to find my Jungle Boys Florida kush seeds I misplaced.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Mar 3, 2021)

To start with...

Double Dipped Strawberries - Useful
Grape Spodie - Solfire
Banana Sap - Norstar
Grapefruit Slushee - Relic
Peanut - Vashon


----------



## Johiem (Mar 3, 2021)

Still building my collection, it's small, but growing, 
Bloody Skunk auto by Sweet seeds
Devil's Cream auto by Sweet seeds
Hoping to get some Caramelicious s1 from my current grow. I selfed her a couple weeks back she is from marijuana-seeds.nl 
Mimosa, bag seed
Pineapple Express, my own fems 
Wedding cake, bag seed
Lamb's Breath bag seed
Red Hot Cookies by Sweet seeds
And If I get a _really_ wild hair I've got about 200 seeds from China i got through geek.com.


----------



## franklinz (Mar 3, 2021)

Wedding Gelato - RQS
Root Beer Float - Hermetic Genetics
Icebox Pie - Freeworld
Birthday Runtz - Elev8
Afghan Kush - an old collection of regular beans from Boulder.


----------



## scottelaxe (Mar 4, 2021)

Mainly Exotix Genetics. They are legit . Anything S1's really should be fire.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 4, 2021)

Just placed another seed order (i'm addicted) lol

CSI Humboldt - Bubblegum S1
Obsoul33t Genetics - Fruity Pebbles OG x Orange Sour Dub
Top Dawg - Dubble Bubble
Top Dawg - Mango A5

anyone run any of these?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Put a freebie from csi in a cup and forgot about it. Great thing to come home from work to. Smh.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Put a freebie from csi in a cup and forgot about it. Great thing to come home from work to. Smh.


What was it done for? Or did it crack open?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

It cracked open not sure how long ago it's been in there for like 4 days or so cant really remember haha.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> It cracked open not sure how long ago it's been in there for like 4 days or so cant really remember haha.


Hahaha plant it!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Put a freebie from csi in a cup and forgot about it. Great thing to come home from work to. Smh.


Csi has such heat, I want to grab every single one of their triangle kush and chemD crosses and s1...as well as there T1000s and obama.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Thinking I’ll do my freebie purple flavonoid to start as a bit of a practice run and then have to decide on spearmint style or jelly delicious next. All from Clearwater genetics.


Dude all those look like heaters, purple flavornoid and jelly delicious would be my pick, almost snagged a jelly delicious.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Csi has such heat, o want to grab every single one of their triangle kush and chemD crosses and s1...as well as there T1000s and obama.


I been eye balling some obama


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 5, 2021)

Man I've got two runs of testing left before I pop anything good. ILGM GSC and GDP until prob like Sept. I'll be dialed in by then and for sure gonna pop those Solfire Banana Runtz and prob some Useful Grape OG x Choc D. By then it will be too late to run regs cause I want t keep a male outside to make pollen in the summer.


----------



## ikushy420 (Mar 5, 2021)

My last grow for this session since i cant grow indoors in the summer  will be 

Sweet seeds - Dark Devil Probably. 
Looking for something fast since i have atmost 2 months and a half time to grow before i cant control the heat in the tent no more.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Beans popped so far in 2021.

AKBeanBrains Consumption F2
AKBB TK/NL5/Haze
Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 5, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Beans popped so far in 2021.
> 
> AKBeanBrains Consumption F2
> AKBB TK/NL5/Haze
> Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze


Ive always wanted that SSSDH ive heard that's a special plant for sure


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 5, 2021)

My current seeds:
2nd generation seeds (jd short) - Blueberry land
2nd generation seeds. - azure haze

Hazeman seeds - bubbas widow
Hazeman seeds - blue dream x stardawg

Top dawg seeds - dubble bubble
Top dawg seeds - Mango A5 Haze

CSI Humboldt - Bubblegum S1

Obsoul33t seeds - Fruity Pebbles OG x Orange Sour Dub

And some freebies that I dont have much seeds of or any intentions of popping at the moment.

My grow space is only room enough for 1 plant, 2 plants would be pushing it and I'd get low yields with 2 plants.

1st grow is gonna be JD Shorts Blueberry-land.....second grow is either Top Dawgs Dubble Bubble or Obsoul33ts FPOG x Orange Sour Dub.


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 5, 2021)

So far:
AKBB/B Rust/Mean Gene TK x TKNL5 x Lime 1 Bx
Bodhi Electric Cowboy
THseeds Stracciatella
CSI PTK
CSI TK fallen soldier

Later:
CSI Bubbas Bad Bitch
CSI Lemon Tree x UK Cheese
CSI Z1000 #7 x Forbidden Fruit


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> So far:
> AKBB/B Rust/Mean Gene TK x TKNL5 x Lime 1 Bx
> Bodhi Electric Cowboy
> THseeds Stracciatella
> ...


Nice I cant wait to see some of that csi grown out. I also have some fallen soldier mendo purp I may run some time.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 5, 2021)

This year I’ll be running:

-Stardawg x SSDD from Bodhi
-Sour D bx3, ECSD, Dope House, Fish Scale, and some others from Shoreline
-Thinking about trying some Useful and Strayfox I ordered this year too
-AKBB is on my list to check out as well, but not sure if I’ll get to them this year
-Also, have some Riot Lemon Tree x Blue Bonnet and GG4 x Blue Bonnet seeds a buddy gave me, but I’m on the fence about running his gear. Ha.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> This year I’ll be running:
> 
> -Stardawg x SSDD from Bodhi
> -Sour D bx3, ECSD, Dope House, Fish Scale, and some others from Shoreline
> ...


I like shoreline ecsd was dank when a buddy grew it a year ago. That blue bonnet I have seen some stupid fire phenos


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I like shoreline ecsd was dank when a buddy grew it a year ago. That blue bonnet I have seen some stupid fire phenos


Thanks for the info! Maybe I should pop those Riot seeds and see what’s in there. Just tough to get a read on whether his gear is good or not. People seem to love it or hate it and I’m not sure if that’s based on the seeds themselves or him. Ha. The BB crossed with LT sounded like something I’d love, so my buddy gave me the seeds and then down the Riot rabbit hole I went to research him. Ha.


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 5, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I like shoreline ecsd was dank when a buddy grew it a year ago. That blue bonnet I have seen some stupid fire phenos


What are you looking for with the blue bonnet? The irene x blue bonnet seems interesting.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Thanks for the info! Maybe I should pop those Riot seeds and see what’s in there. Just tough to get a read on whether his gear is good or not. People seem to love it or hate it and I’m not sure if that’s based on the seeds themselves or him. Ha. The BB crossed with LT sounded like something I’d love, so my buddy gave me the seeds and then down the Riot rabbit hole I went to research him. Ha.


Yea I think its the same with riot everyone either loves him or hates him sucks if he does produce fire it would get over looked due to him being the breeder.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 5, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> What are you looking for with the blue bonnet? The irene x blue bonnet seems interesting.


I haven't run it but have seen some fire phenos on ig. Some nice monster colas and reports of blue berry nose.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 5, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> So far:
> AKBB/B Rust/Mean Gene TK x TKNL5 x Lime 1 Bx
> Bodhi Electric Cowboy
> THseeds Stracciatella
> ...


Got a log for the b rust grow?


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 5, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Got a log for the b rust grow?


No unfortunately, hadn't really planned on making one. I just transplanted out of solo cups to 1gs the other day so they are nothing to look at yet. Stem rub is like fresh lemons or oranges though, really citrusy. For now I will post them in the AKBB thread, if I do it justice.


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 7, 2021)

Gage Green - Aloha WW x Grape Stomper
&
Karma's OG


----------



## Indie (Mar 7, 2021)

Looks like some Bodhi gear for me this year, just having a hard time making a decision on what strain to grow. Jager Hashplant, and SS018 Laughing Lemon is top on my list this year.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 7, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Last year i did a bunch of old school crosses and sativas.This year im gonna give the people what the want and grow a bunch of hype lol
> 
> currently in flower:
> Irene OG x Lemon Party (CSI)
> ...


How's the Hollywood Daydream and Melon Fizz?


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 7, 2021)

Not beans but ordered a grape ape and zkittles punch (I think zurple punch?) clone yesterday. Should be here in a couple. Looking forward to that grape ape even tho it’s not the cool unicorn sweaty buttcrack terpy gooseballs new hot stuff, it’ll still be cool. I like old school stuff. I can make a regular strain into a gem so I don’t mind


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Not beans but ordered a grape ape and zkittles punch (I think zurple punch?) clone yesterday. Should be here in a couple. Looking forward to that grape ape even tho it’s not the cool unicorn sweaty buttcrack terpy gooseballs new hot stuff, it’ll still be cool. I like old school stuff. I can make a regular strain into a gem so I don’t mind


Hahaha csi humboldt has some nice purple urkle, old school purp crosses like like old family purple. I'm with you and those strains can still hold there own and easily wow people with looks and potency. I love chilled out purp bud, so nice for relaxing at night.


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)

Grandpas Stash x End Game #5
putang x burnt toast
gmo runtz
Ghost train haze #1
Moonshine haze 
Freakshow bx4
Mac stomper x (chemD 91 x gorilla fuck bx3)
Apple pie x star stomper 
Trinity x hot cakes
Bandaid haze #7 x original OG

happy growing


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Grandpas Stash x End Game #5
> putang x burnt toast
> gmo runtz
> Ghost train haze #1
> ...


I ran grandpa's stash my ethos-
Pretty nice chunky lime green buds-


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I ran grandpa's stash my ethos-
> Pretty nice chunky lime green buds-
> View attachment 4847354View attachment 4847356


Shall be a treat then crosses with endgame


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Shall be a treat then crosses with endgame


Did you make that cross yourself?


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Did you make that cross yourself?


Snagged from Mike in a gsrh auction a month ago, should be released next year ish


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Snagged from Mike in a gsrh auction a month ago, should be released next year ish


Oh that's awesome, can't wait to see it, I got the grandpa's stash from cut- didn't expect much because the genetics were questionable and I was very happily surprised. Had a very unique great smell and nice bag appeal. Nice change from the usually gelato x always around. Potency was great as well.


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Oh that's awesome, can't wait to see it, I got the grandpa's stash from cut- didn't expect much because the genetics were questionable and I was very happily surprised. Had a very unique great smell and nice bag appeal. Nice change from the usually gelato x always around. Potency was great as well.


Yeah I’ve heard, wonder how the herm rate is, nice to see good cuts going around tho!


----------



## SmokeyExcursion (Mar 8, 2021)

I've got a super skunk That's about a month from harvest. And popped some seeds of my own (father plants where random seeds saved up over the years from the better sacks of weed). I just stuck an eleven roses in the soil last night for one run of clones. Then its whatever i decide to pull from my seed can. Might do some autos over the summer


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

Not beans but also running 2 cuts 2 different phenos of dvg purple jellato and and in house cut of ogkb v2.1 IX


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 8, 2021)

When I get back at the end of the month I'll be popping blueberry icecream cake and my 2 gaf freebies from crane. This is the year of the indica if anyone has any recommendations for heavily sedating indicas please drop em so I can go buy them all. I still have a ton of PBB to hunt through, and muel fuel but I'd like to try to find a blueberry icecream keeper.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 8, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Grandpas Stash x End Game #5
> putang x burnt toast
> gmo runtz
> *Ghost train haze #1
> ...


Some winners right there!


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Some winners right there!


thanks, can not wait to run the rare dankness, just waiting for a tent to open up <3


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I ran grandpa's stash my ethos-
> Pretty nice chunky lime green buds-
> View attachment 4847354View attachment 4847356


Wow....i live in jersey and theres a dispensary that has nothing but Ethos strains....but they have only grown in a greenhouse (but are currently building an indoor grow) the grandpas stash i got from them had great effects but didnt look anywhere close to as good as yours! Great to see how the indoor grow will improve it!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> When I get back at the end of the month I'll be popping blueberry icecream cake and my 2 gaf freebies from crane. This is the year of the indica if anyone has any recommendations for heavily sedating indicas please drop em so I can go buy them all. I still have a ton of PBB to hunt through, and muel fuel but I'd like to try to find a blueberry icecream keeper.


Dude that's so weird you said that, I was just looking at the blueberry ice cream from Red Eyed Genetics. Like 2 mins ago.


Devils34 said:


> Wow....i live in jersey and theres a dispensary that has nothing but Ethos strains....but they have only grown in a greenhouse (but are currently building an indoor grow) the grandpas stash i got from them had great effects but didnt look anywhere close to as good as yours! Great to see how the indoor grow will improve it!


What are dispensaries charging for greenhouse bud? There was one around me doing that but I never checked it out. Figured people should always get from a dispensary that vertically integrated over retail (that sourcing their bud off site)..
By the way the guy that runs ethos has a somewhat a bad reputation around here, don't know much but it has to do with a shady past. Anyways I have grown 2 ethos strains from clone and the other one was crescendo rbx2 which was fuego...tasted like fruity pebbles and bag appeal was great. From what I've seen ethos can be hit or miss but when they hit their stuff is very high quality.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> When I get back at the end of the month I'll be popping blueberry icecream cake and my 2 gaf freebies from crane. This is the year of the indica if anyone has any recommendations for heavily sedating indicas please drop em so I can go buy them all. I still have a ton of PBB to hunt through, and muel fuel but I'd like to try to find a blueberry icecream keeper.


Heavily sedating indicas...I'd recommend the purple jellato(also a gelato 33 cross) from dvg, in-house slurricane and any gelato 33 cross. All those strains I mentioned are also pretty easy to grow, I've found.


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 8, 2021)

Ethos always looks so nice in pictures, never tried them yet though.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude that's so weird you said that, I was just looking at the blueberry ice cream from Red Eyed Genetics. Like 2 mins ago.
> 
> What are dispensaries charging for greenhouse bud? There was one around me doing that but I never checked it out. Figured people should always get from a dispensary that vertically integrated over retail (that sourcing their bud off site)..
> By the way the guy that runs ethos has a somewhat a bad reputation around here, don't know much but it has to do with a shady past. Anyways I have grown 2 ethos strains from clone and the other one was crescendo rbx2 which was fuego...tasted like fruity pebbles and bag appeal was great. From what I've seen ethos can be hit or miss but when they hit their stuff is very high quality.


What's the deal with ethos?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 8, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Ethos always looks so nice in pictures, never tried them yet though.


I agree they have some nice pics of the gear but never really much talk.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> What's the deal with ethos?


Ahhh you know the usual, read the guy threw a dog off a balcony/or window on here. Seriously. Pretty disturbing if true.


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Heavily sedating indicas...I'd recommend the purple jellato(also a gelato 33 cross) from dvg, in-house slurricane and any gelato 33 cross. All those strains I mentioned are also pretty easy to grow, I've found.


Definitely saw that one on insta a few times


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

Needless to say I ran ethos once because I got the cuts for next to nothing. I don't run them anymore. Not going to lie the crescendo and grandpa's breath were pretty fire, Crescendo being the best. That being said from what I read there seems to be factual proof that this stuff has happened, what I just mentioned is just one thing in a bunch of sketchy things. I can't say I know for sure but also can't say that it did not happen. With the internet it's hard to tell what true and false sometimes. There's definitely some people on here that could chime in that know more.


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Needless to say I ran ethos once because I got the cuts for next to nothing. I don't run them anymore. Not going to lie the crescendo and grandpa's breath were pretty fire, Crescendo being the best. That being said from what I read there seems to be factual proof that this stuff has happened, what I just mentioned is just one thing in a bunch of sketchy things. I can't say I know for sure but also can't say that it did not happen. With the internet it's hard to tell what true and false sometimes. There's definitely some people on here that could chime in that know more.


Crescendo is fire My boy runs it


----------



## Houstini (Mar 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Needless to say I ran ethos once because I got the cuts for next to nothing. I don't run them anymore. Not going to lie the crescendo and grandpa's breath were pretty fire, Crescendo being the best. That being said from what I read there seems to be factual proof that this stuff has happened, what I just mentioned is just one thing in a bunch of sketchy things. I can't say I know for sure but also can't say that it did not happen. With the internet it's hard to tell what true and false sometimes. There's definitely some people on here that could chime in that know more.


Only reason I’ve ever ran ethos was a gifted cut of mandarin cookie. I’m not a fan of the ethos of ethos.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 8, 2021)

After sorting and re-sorting my choices for the next seeds, with the intention of them going out as sexed seedlings for outdoor. My list is still way too long. 

doesn’t help I’m sifting through a decent chunk of clones and the current seed run I’m just now taking cuts of. Gonna be a full house for a bit, but local clone game is way too lucrative to pass up in the spring.

my only saving grace is my flower room is nowhere near capacity and I’ve given up on monocropping.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Crescendo is fire My boy runs it


This was my crescendo from clone-


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 8, 2021)

Got 2 freebies from in house i just popped that are gg4 x platinum gorilla fems....i have other in house packs going but these freebies intrest me....anybody else run em ?


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 8, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> Got 2 freebies from in house i just popped that are gg4 x platinum gorilla fems....i have other in house packs going but these freebies intrest me....anybody else run em ?


nope but if you want you can send them to me, I'll give them a go and send u back clones if they are any good


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ahhh you know the usual, read the guy threw a dog off a balcony/or window on here. Seriously. Pretty disturbing if true.


ICMAG users dug up some other charges on him apparently. If anyone is honestly thinking about giving this guy more money, just look up one of his interviews on youtube.. Adam Dunn show or Dude Grows. Oh yeah he's making so much he brags about laundering through Spain.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ahhh you know the usual, read the guy threw a dog off a balcony/or window on here. Seriously. Pretty disturbing if true.


I've heard that story also (have never tried Ethos gear)ccguns


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 9, 2021)

Jack's


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 9, 2021)

Popped so far this year
Black cherry punch x pure Michigan - Fatcat labs 
Blackberry hammer x deluxe sugarcane - freak genetics
Chernobyl x Blueberry - SGG
Took a gamble on the FCL but the cross sounded interesting so we'll see


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 9, 2021)

Already popped so far this year

Jabba's Stash - Bodhi
Headtrip - Bodhi
TT NL#6 x Appalachia - Bodhi
Dog Regular - Breeders Boutique 
Chocolate Diesel - Useful Seeds
Double Dipped Strawberries - Useful Seeds

Next up

RKU - Bodhi
Chem D x Banana OG - Useful Seeds
Hollywood Skunk - Strayfox
Dippy Ellsy - Breeders Boutique


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 9, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I've heard that story also (have never tried Ethos gear)ccguns


Of course I found this out after getting the cuts and having them running, I was checking out the genetics googling ethos and using the search bar here and was like wtf, by the way there stuff about this Colin guy was as sketch as you can get...like 2nd degree homicide! Ya fuck that shit. These women I know who run all different genetics and had mother cuts of the stuff they liked...had a big menu. By the way the ethos zkittles I ran from cut was straight trash, the buds ended getting used for hash and edibles. They had a slight zkittlez smell but were just awful. Think they were a zkittlez cross can't remember. Pretty sure these ladies don't know about this shit either.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah, well maybe he will replace the OTHER GUY as most hated on this site, but I don't want to talk out my yu know what , I really have no idea as to the validity of these claims about this dude, just heard it in passing.ccguns


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 9, 2021)

Indie said:


> Looks like some Bodhi gear for me this year, just having a hard time making a decision on what strain to grow. Jager Hashplant, and SS018 Laughing Lemon is top on my list this year.


If you’re outdoor grow the Jager. Indoor laughing lemon. This is just my worthless opinion lol. I grabbed both personally.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ethos crescendo is fire-
> View attachment 4840203View attachment 4840207
> View attachment 4840219


Damn dude. I got my seed from a gifted 8th from a buddy out west. A solo bean in a glass jar , I’d assume itll be a fast flower genotype considering it came feom
Corporate grown canna. Doubt those facilities run 100 day flower plants lol , but back to your pics. Fuxking awesome dude. Respect


----------



## mindriot (Mar 9, 2021)

going now:
KoS - Hemmy Black
Strayfox - Hollywood Daydream
Strayfox - 95 Angels
Strayfox - Roadkill Marshmallow
Useful - Chem 4 x BOO
Bodhi - Sunshine Daydream
Relic - The Big Cheese
AKBB - Dope Beard Durban
CSI - T-1000

Up next:
Useful - Blueberries & choc
Useful - Jungle choc
Dungeon Vault - Pink Champagne
Bodhi - TK/Iraq
Red-Eyed - Dog Trap
Crickets & Cicadas - Silk Road


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 9, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Damn dude. I got my seed from a gifted 8th from a buddy out west. A solo bean in a glass jar , I’d assume itll be a fast flower genotype considering it came feom
> Corporate grown canna. Doubt those facilities run 100 day flower plants lol , but back to your pics. Fuxking awesome dude. Respect


Ya they were quick think around 65 days. I usually try to run stuff the finishes under 70 days. The dolato(gelato 41 x dosidos) I just ran finished in 60 days flat.


mindriot said:


> going now:
> KoS - Hemmy Black
> Strayfox - Hollywood Daydream
> Strayfox - 95 Angels
> ...


Love to see when you run that pink champagne, I just scored a legit sealed pack of dvg grandpa's breath.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 9, 2021)

mindriot said:


> going now:
> KoS - Hemmy Black
> Strayfox - Hollywood Daydream
> Strayfox - 95 Angels
> ...


I’d kill for some SSDD. Lucky duck


----------



## mindriot (Mar 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’d kill for some SSDD. Lucky duck


 I ran it a few years ago, this time I'm open pollinating to find a keeper


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 9, 2021)

I still have a pack and a half of SSDD, I'll have to make some F2s.


----------



## Detroitwill (Mar 9, 2021)

I received four gelato 33 beans yesterday. Will be popping one later today.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude that's so weird you said that, I was just looking at the blueberry ice cream from Red Eyed Genetics. Like 2 mins ago.
> 
> What are dispensaries charging for greenhouse bud? There was one around me doing that but I never checked it out. Figured people should always get from a dispensary that vertically integrated over retail (that sourcing their bud off site)..
> By the way the guy that runs ethos has a somewhat a bad reputation around here, don't know much but it has to do with a shady past. Anyways I have grown 2 ethos strains from clone and the other one was crescendo rbx2 which was fuego...tasted like fruity pebbles and bag appeal was great. From what I've seen ethos can be hit or miss but when they hit their stuff is very high quality.


Hahahaha in jersey it doesnt matter where or how its grown, if its from a dispensary, you're paying 55-60 for an 8th depending on which dispensary you use lol its disgusting, but thank god we legalized....legal sales wont happen for at least 1 year though


----------



## jollyshaman (Mar 9, 2021)

I've got BF - Wedding Cake, BF - Purple Ayahuasca, then we got the seedsman freebies White Widow and Bruce Banger. Honestly, the freebies are looking the best lol


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 9, 2021)

So far:
Mango Thai - RSC
White Widow fem - Seedsman (not bad pheno)
Cake N chem - GPS
Banana Spliff- Bodhi
A couple of my own crosses.

Next:
Baba Kush - Bodhi
Stardawg f2 - GPS
Blueberry - JOTI
Tirah - RSC

and 2 from this


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> So far:
> Mango Thai - RSC
> White Widow fem - Seedsman (not bad pheno)
> Cake N chem - GPS
> ...


Nice are those Jer's your crosses? By the way I thought the seed case was a rusty screw at first.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

Detroitwill said:


> I received four gelato 33 beans yesterday. Will be popping one later today.


Are those s1, 33 is a clone only


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice are those Jer's your crosses? By the way I thought the seed case was a rusty screw at first.


Yes these are mine, I made these packs mostly just for fun but who knows in the not-too-distant future I may throw up a site and maybe offer them at relatively cheap prices. Maybe I'll call the company 'Rusty Screw Beans'   

BR


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Yes these are mine, I made these packs mostly just for fun but who knows in the not-too-distant future I may throw up a site and maybe offer them at relatively cheap prices. Maybe I'll call the company 'Rusty Screw Beans'
> 
> BR


Nice, I'll test a pack for ya... cake n chem was the male you used I take it....now you should find a nice male to use from the crosses you made with cake n chem, then your making a legit line.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 10, 2021)

I've been running Blueberry iced cream from Red eyed genetics. This one has everything except for yield. All for personal consumption so no biggie. I started White widow/ PSM with the intent of breeding a hot WW male with the Blueberry Iced cream. If I can bump up the yield it could be wild. gRow along..


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I've been running Blueberry iced cream from Red eyed genetics. This one has everything except for yield. All for personal consumption so no biggie. I started White widow/ PSM with the intent of breeding a hot WW male with the Blueberry Iced cream. If I can bump up the yield it could be wild. gRow along..


Red eyed genetics Blueberry ice cream got mentioned here a few pages back, I was looking at picking up a pack of it, it's priced pretty good and I've heard nothing but good things about Red Eyed Genetics, their locktite crosses look great. Gotta ask how low yielding was the Blueberry ice cream for you? Did you pop a full pack or just a few seeds?


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 10, 2021)

Going to put the autos outside, go out of town in June come back and get the rest wet


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Going to put the autos outside, go out of town in June come back and get the rest wetView attachment 4849302


Triangles kush x forbidden fruit....fiya


----------



## jalexjohar (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's my current lineup, cheers 

Currently Growing:
==================
GMO (Skunkmasterflex cut)
Wedding Cake (Jbeezy Cut)
Slurricane #7 S1 (In House Genetics)
Burning Man - Spirit in The Sky x Triple OG (Exotic Genetix)

Next Grow:
==================
Miracle Fruit - Super Lemon Haze x Mimosa v6 (Symbiotic Genetics)
Sour Apple Killer - Sour Apple x NBK x Sunset Sherbert (Jungle Boys)
Pressure - Gary Payton x Rainbow Chip (Exotic Genetix)
Gushers x Sunset Sherbert Bx (Tiki Madman)


----------



## EhCndGrower (Mar 10, 2021)

After my current grow finishes (only in mid 2nd week of flowering) I plan on the following for a tent grow and a Southern Ontario outdoor grow.

*TENT*
Malawi - Ace Seeds (might even get its own tent to try and grow a MONSTER)
Crystal METH - Dr. Underground
Sour Diesel - BlimBurn
Sugar Breath - HSO
Mimosa EVO - Barney’s Farm

*OUTSIDE*
Sugar Breath - HSO (will try to clone from tent, but will start 2nd seed if I need too)
Mango Sapphire - HSO
American Pie - Pyramid Seeds (might try in tent as well. Love this strain)
Dr. Seedsman 30:1 CBD - Seedsman (growing in tent now but my mom wants more CBD)


*POSSIBLE OTHERS, BUT NOT SURE YET*
Moby Dick - Dr. Seeds (I have a clone from my current grow that I’m tempted to try outside)
Lemonchello Haze - Seedsman (Growing now, but have lots of clones I could potentially use)
Cinderella 99 - BC Bud Depot (haven’t purchased yet, but am waiting to see if any 420 deals happen)
LSD - Barney’s Farm (grew last year, got a late small clone outside and has been wonderful to smoke)
MK Ultra - T.H. Seeds
Blue Cindy - G13 Labs (grew and has cured nicely. Great for movie watching and music. Will grow if C99 not ordered)


plus I will probably have enough time to start another grow in October or November indoors. Might have another order of seeds in by then so who knows what I’ll grow


----------



## BlackAdderII (Mar 10, 2021)

I thought I'd post here Lebanese on the left Golden tiger on the right both from ace seeds


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Red eyed genetics Blueberry ice cream got mentioned here a few pages back, I was looking at picking up a pack of it, it's priced pretty good and I've heard nothing but good things about Red Eyed Genetics, their locktite crosses look great. Gotta ask how low yielding was the Blueberry ice cream for you? Did you pop a full pack or just a few seeds?


 Good evening, I popped half a pack [5], 1 nice male which I crossed back to my available clones of other strains. 3 females, 1 was weak and spindly and removed, the other 2 females look and smell great. I flipped them at 24" tall and 65 days from popping. 1 was dark purple and a bit heavier couch lock while the other stayed green with a stronger nose. The branching stayed quite tight to the main stem but both only put up another 4" of stretch. I'm sure I can bump the yield but I got so much happening that I just can't fit it in right now. This may be an awesome stealth plant outdoors as it should not gain too much height. I'll drop a note about that in late fall. I really like the taste and feel of this strain, ..


----------



## Houstini (Mar 11, 2021)

Just popped a few for outdoor 
Royal kush
Dvg-road rage
Cannarado-apple earth
Mean hindu
And a couple Fems I’ll squeeze into the indoor room
Cannarado-pico de gallo
High rule-runtz x sunset sherb


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 11, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Just popped a few for outdoor
> Royal kush
> Dvg-road rage
> Cannarado-apple earth
> ...


That's a solid list


----------



## Mynameisjeff (Mar 13, 2021)

Anyone have hermies with the Crepes by lit farms/ grandiflora genetics?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 14, 2021)

Mynameisjeff said:


> Anyone have hermies with the Crepes by lit farms/ grandiflora genetics?


Saw that you got herms...how many beans did you pop/ how many plants did you run? What type of growing you doing soil or hydro? Did they get stressed at all, also how you're environment...whats rh% and flower room temps? Ppm/ec range/peak in flower feedings?
Alot of these genetics we all are growing these days, the popular stuff such as gelato crosses, kushmints etc can me prone to herms, part of the game I guess. Do you have pics?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 14, 2021)

Update on my new mom selections for 2021. Going to go through some decent variety so far it looks like. Will run in and out.
Csi: mendo54 x forbidden fruit , good ol days, wifi x chem d 
Bodhi: Panamanian space probe, laughing lemon 
Frequency: slap n tickle, super grape haze 
8thstreet: *snowhigh*heart of darkness2 x *tom hills* x18
Bad dawg: dragon fighter
Ethos: crescendo 
Abf: patriot kush 

Un sexed strains at the moment :
bodhi: skunk hashplant 1-2, purple mana, lemon lassi
Norstar: candy cleaner, undertow
POTET: Santa’s cookies
Frequency: oaxacan sunset 
707: docta clean 
Swampboys: guru 
Early years TGA: jilly bean 
Bad dawg: motor city fighter 
Mob: (J1 x The one) 

Only thing really to report so far is the Panamanian space probe is this thinnest leaf plant I’ve personally grown no way I’m flowering that outside near the Great Lakes lol it’d be an icicle in late October. The stand out nose is the mendo purps 54 x forbidden fruit (csi) i know it’s just veg but damn it stinks. Hope it’s hold all the wayyyyy to the end. Will update with pics today or sometime during week.
Have good weekend everyone. Keep it Positive homegrown for the head


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 14, 2021)

Too many to list them all but some highlights:

Rado Black Apples and Krabapple 
Briscos Black Mamba
3thirteen Citrus MILF
Hazeman Black Cheese
Kinetic Brutal Thunder
Schwaggy's Skunk VA
Usefuls BOO
Exotic Bad N Boujee
Solfire Babadook
Blu Channel TKNL5 x Sawtooth Skunk
Eso's LVTK S1 (Highlander Cut) 
GK Genetics Black Abyss

Probably some other stuff from Eso, Dino Party. Bunch of crosses from internet friends. 

Phenohunting through a bunch of Hyper Dragon x Celestial Ghost originally from GK Genetics beans that we're calling Kokusho as well as some of my own chucks (Dope Beard Durban x Swazi Burmese, possibly my Hippy Slayer 33 x GMO BX1) and a bunch of F2s from various preservation runs


----------



## YardG (Mar 14, 2021)

^ I'll be curious to see how that Brutal Thunder works out (sitting on a pack of the Brutal 13 and Brutal F2).


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 21, 2021)

Right now:
Clearwater's White Hot Guava and Lemon Freeze Pop
Strayfox's Happy Place
Greenpoints Banana Orange Daquiri
Katsu's Shromba
Wyeast's Cold Fusion
My strain called Midnight Bridesmaid (wedding cake/blackcherry dojo x lemon catpiss/Bruce banner 2.0)
Demonic Genetics Mandarin cookies x Purple Punch
Sin City's Platinum delights x sin valley og
Green Teams Pie 95 f2's
Outdoors this year
Tikiman/Clearwater's Cool Blue
Clearwater's Grape Preserves, MAC stackz and Jelly Delicious
Compounds Lemon Apricot, horchata x grape gasoline, marshmallow of x grape gasoline
Wyeast's Cold Fusion and Ice Milk
GT's Pie 95 f2's
Sin City's Deep Pockets.
2021 is going to rock.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2021)

That’s a fat list!


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 21, 2021)

mindriot said:


> going now:
> KoS - Hemmy Black
> Strayfox - Hollywood Daydream
> Strayfox - 95 Angels
> ...


Got any pics of hemmy black?


----------



## mindriot (Mar 21, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Got any pics of hemmy black?


 They're only a few weeks into flower, I'll post some up in a day or so


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 21, 2021)

mindriot said:


> They're only a few weeks into flower, I'll post some up in a day or so


I've got some old Black Forest seeds I hope are still viable.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 21, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> I've got some old Black Forest seeds I hope are still viable.


 16 weeks.. sounds real nice


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Right now:
> Clearwater's White Hot Guava and Lemon Freeze Pop
> Strayfox's Happy Place
> Greenpoints Banana Orange Daquiri
> ...


That outdoor list- are you running a seed or a few seeds of each strain or full packs? I don't know what type of setup you have inside but I'd run those CW Mac stackz and jelly delicious inside as well as outside- those strains are fire dude. Also the compound gaschata, stay puft, lemon apricot, and the wyeast's cold fusion and ice milk are all very sought after and just amazing strains. I hope you take cuts of all those you're running outside because your going will want to run those inside once you see how nice they are. The cold fusion is crazy fire man. You have a solid list there.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 22, 2021)

So far:
-ThugPug Peanut Butter Breath
-Toro Genetics Peanut Butter Breath F2
-FastBuds Lemon Pie auto

Later:
-Humboldt Collie Man Kush
-Archive White Gold
-Archive Flavour Pack
-PPP Gator Breath


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That outdoor list- are you running a seed or a few seeds of each strain or full packs? I don't know what type of setup you have inside but I'd run those CW Mac stackz and jelly delicious inside as well as outside- those strains are fire dude. Also the compound gaschata, stay puft, lemon apricot, and the wyeast's cold fusion and ice milk are all very sought after and just amazing strains. I hope you take cuts of all those you're running outside because your going will want to run those inside once you see how nice they are. The cold fusion is crazy fire man. You have a solid list there.


Just a couple of each outdoors. I have some of them started indoors and some in my outdoor greenhouse at the moment. I will be doing a few pollen chucks with quite a few of them. Molly Rose (Josh d og Josh D cut x wedding crasher/starfighter) from Strayfox, London fighter (London pound cake x starfighter) from Greenline are my male selections.
Going to be a wild 2021.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 22, 2021)

It’s a toss up between In-house genetics Doliath & Sugar bars from Gorilla Gas genetics. Coin toss with both packs out when it comes time.


----------



## Flowtrail55 (Mar 22, 2021)

First grow for me.
Popped some seeds from Mass Medical strains. Been following him for a while. Decided to go full send and get seeds. 

Purple sponge and Chick magnet.
Super stoked on both. The purple sponge has proven tough AF. Its survived my accidental over watering learning curve.

Second Chick magnet seedling is doing great.

I would love to get his Pu-Tang seeds and maybe Deadly Pupil. And maybe a future MMS x Bodhi collab.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 22, 2021)

Flowtrail55 said:


> First grow for me.
> Popped some seeds from Mass Medical strains. Been following him for a while. Decided to go full send and get seeds.
> 
> Purple sponge and Chick magnet.
> ...


Welcome to growing homie, my first suggestion is to throw away all of your Mass Medical Strains seeds away. MMS has been known to straight steal genetics (Star Pupil was a renamed strain from Dynasty iirc). There’s plenty of good breeders out there that sells for much cheaper and have a much better moral background and even better fire genetics (Good example for feminized: Wyeast, Bloom Seeds, CSI humboldt, Useful Seeds, Cannarado). Good luck on your grow though!


----------



## Flowtrail55 (Mar 22, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Welcome to growing homie, my first suggestion is to throw away all of your Mass Medical Strains seeds away. MMS has been known to straight steal genetics (Star Pupil was a renamed strain from Dynasty iirc). There’s plenty of good breeders out there that sells for much cheaper and have a much better moral background and even better fire genetics (Good example for feminized: Wyeast, Bloom Seeds, CSI humboldt, Useful Seeds, Cannarado). Good luck on your grow though!


I plan on growing them out. I don't like wasting money on something I bought, just to dispose of them. I've heard lots of rumors and things like that about MMS. But I haven't really seen any solid evidence to back it up. I don't want to be involved with any drama. 

I do appreciate the other genetics you suggested. I will definitely look them up. I'm always game to try new things. 

Thanks for the kind wishes.


----------



## YardG (Mar 22, 2021)

I mean, I wouldn't go throwing any seeds away, bad mojo being superstition and all (or... is it????). 

There are a lot of breeders out there is my point of view. Even when it's tempting to stock up on more, and more, and more, from one outfit... maybe better to diversify sometimes.

Anyway, my 2 cents and nothing else.

I've gotten to the point where I'm cutting options off my list of starts for the year. Hoping to keep it small despite all the tempting seeds.


----------



## Flowtrail55 (Mar 22, 2021)

YardG said:


> I mean, I wouldn't go throwing any seeds away, bad mojo being superstition and all (or... is it????).
> 
> There are a lot of breeders out there is my point of view. Even when it's tempting to stock up on more, and more, and more, from one outfit... maybe better to diversify sometimes.
> 
> ...


I do plan on diversifying.

Just gotta find something that really looks good for me. I remember seeing some pretty crazy genetics in some cannabis magazines and on Instagram. (Bodhi, aloha Island genetics, thugpug)
I have a super small grow space so I can only do 1 big plant or 2 or 3 medium-ish ones.

Do you have any other suggestions for breeders/seeds?

The wife and I are huge into sativas. But we do like having a heavy indica to chill at night or to sleep.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

I went nuts past months and scooped a shitload of beans...here's my new updated list of recent purchases-

Clearwater-

Brainstew- tk x runtz

Creamsizzle-runtz x creamsicle4

Gushers n cream

White hot screamsicle-white hot guava(jelly donut pheno) x creamsicle4

Mochisicle- mochi gelato x creamsicle4

Malt Milkshake- dosidos x creamsicle4

Cake pop- wedding cake x mai tai

Sugar Rush- wedding pie(Pyxy Styx cut) x mai tai

White hot guava- guava gelato x mai tai

Apple tartz- Apple Fritter x runtz

Compound-

Grapegasoline s1

California Raisins(biscotti x grapegas)

Pink Certz( the methol x grape gas)

Csi humbodt-

Triangle kush s1

ChemD s1

ChemD x Girlscout cookies

Purple Urkle x T-1000


Lit Farms

Crepes- pancakes x project 4516

Cheetah piss x cherry cheesecake

White linen- wedding cake#13 x grandiflora melonade

LGMO- GMO X Melonade(freebie)

Georgia cheesecake- Georgia pie x cherry cheesecake


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 22, 2021)

Getting a jbeezy wedding cake clone from a friend in the next day or two. Looking forward to that a bunch


----------



## Flowtrail55 (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I went nuts past months and scooped a shitload of beans...here's my new updated list of recent purchases-
> 
> Clearwater-
> 
> ...


Woahhhh thats a whole bunch!

Pink Certz( the methol x grape gas)
This one looks interesting.
Not familiar with those strains. But "the menthol" sounds very good. Hopefully its minty AF. I love mint. 
Definitely looking that up!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

Flowtrail55 said:


> Woahhhh thats a whole bunch!
> 
> Pink Certz( the methol x grape gas)
> This one looks interesting.
> ...


Ya I'm looking foward to that cross the menthol came from crane city and is a heater.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I went nuts past months and scooped a shitload of beans...here's my new updated list of recent purchases-
> 
> Clearwater-
> 
> ...


Lol hella Clearwater but none of the two I have :/ do you have purple flavonoid or spearmint style? I’ll pop one if you will.... grow together and compare? Not a race nor a competition. Simply.... comparing two plants of the same strain and seeing what conclusions we come to. More fun to grow side by side with a “friend”


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I went nuts past months and scooped a shitload of beans...here's my new updated list of recent purchases-
> 
> Clearwater-
> 
> ...


Sooo, do I just message you for the monthly deals list and then shoot you back my order? Ha.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol hella Clearwater but none of the two I have :/ do you have purple flavonoid or spearmint style? I’ll pop one if you will.... grow together and compare? Not a race nor a competition. Simply.... comparing two plants of the same strain and seeing what conclusions we come to. More fun to grow side by side with a “friend”


I don't have those, I was looking at the spearmint style, that the kushmints cross right? I saw a post on instagram and it was absolutely fire but dude said it had no nose at all which made not grab it. Granted I have no idea how many beans he popped, might have been 1, who knows. I think I'm going to run one of the white hot guava strains first. Got a secret service( T-1000 x Obama kush) germinating now, all of em popped. Going to have some fire strains getting run inside this summer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I went nuts past months and scooped a shitload of beans...here's my new updated list of recent purchases-
> 
> Clearwater-
> 
> ...


Man that's a mortgage, car, boat and jetski payment right there! nice selection though!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Sooo, do I just message you for the monthly deals list and then shoot you back my order? Ha.


Haha what, send me the list and I'll make the fire picks for you to choose from?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2021)

As soon as I get in a new crib, just made a long move back east, I'm going get some seeds popping. Hopefully 50 or more.

Definitely going with 
Karma headbanger 15 or so beans
Roasted garlic margy 15 or so
Then its gonna be a toss up of what to pop with those.

Might do the ruby frost (root beer x Apple juice) or maybe pure power plant by nirvana. I know nirvana? what but I found an absolute beast of a pheno back in 2008-9.

Then do some fems im thinking meat pie and some of my lvtk s1 beans.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man that's a mortgage, car, boat and jetski payment right there! nice selection though!


Figured I could make a few bucks back if I sold 1 pack or 2 once some of these are sold out-which will be soon for a decent amount of these packs. As you probably guessed I glo'd it up so that really helped in the $ department. Being honest I wouldn't want to sell any of these, I seriously would like to run all them. I like every single one of the strains I bought. There's not one I'm kinda meh on. I could put em all in hat and shake up to choose the next few packs I run and would totally be happy with whatever I picked.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m trying to whittle down my list of Clearwater seeds I’d like to grab from GLO on 4/20, but it’s really really tough. So many of them sound great to me. Always liked the fact they’re named Clearwater too. I grew up in the Clearwater area of FL, so there’s that. Ha.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 22, 2021)

Well, spring and summer are covered. My selections will go to close friends that have helped me along the way. I’ve popped an enormous amount of stuff this year and I’ll be running cuts of my January pop in the next few weeks in the new indoor. Any moms from that run likely to reasonably finish outdoor will gladly be rehomed and watched through the season. I’ll be reversing a few things this summer and so fall will be a blast. I’m excited to run a test room from what I make this summer, if you’re gonna make em you better be prepared to fill a room with your own stuff. Buy the ticket take the ride.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

Whoops one on my list is wrong-I didn't get white hot screamsicle....I got jelly delicious(white hot guava 35 "the jelly donut" x creamsicle4)...think they're the same except the jelly delicious might be made with a certain pheno(jelly donut) of white hot guava.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Whoops one on my list is wrong-I didn't get white hot screamsicle....I got jelly delicious(white hot guava 35 "the jelly donut" x creamsicle4)...think they're the same except the jelly delicious might be made with a certain pheno(jelly donut) of white hot guava.


Dude, you got some heat! It only gets harder to run through it all when you start making things.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I’m trying to whittle down my list of Clearwater seeds I’d like to grab from GLO on 4/20, but it’s really really tough. So many of them sound great to me. Always liked the fact they’re named Clearwater too. I grew up in the Clearwater area of FL, so there’s that. Ha.


Clearwater is the way to go, some of the best genetics out there at reasonable prices, even cheaper than reasonable on glo with his sales.


Houstini said:


> Well, spring and summer are covered. My selections will go to close friends that have helped me along the way. I’ve popped an enormous amount of stuff this year and I’ll be running cuts of my January pop in the next few weeks in the new indoor. Any moms from that run likely to reasonably finish outdoor will gladly be rehomed and watched through the season. I’ll be reversing a few things this summer and so fall will be a blast. I’m excited to run a test room from what I make this summer, if you’re gonna make em you better be prepared to fill a room with your own stuff. Buy the ticket take the ride.


Yup I hear you, I will probably let a fellow grower friend of mine run a pack or 2, we always kind of help each other out. It benefits us both since you only have so much room indoors a friend can help with selection.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Clearwater is the way to go, some of the best genetics out there at reasonable prices, even cheaper than reasonable on glo with his sales.
> 
> Yup I hear you, I will probably let a fellow grower friend of mine run a pack or 2, we always kind of help each other out. It benefits us both since you only have so much room indoors a friend can help with selection.


Just lemme dust a little lower on there. Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Well, spring and summer are covered. My selections will go to close friends that have helped me along the way. I’ve popped an enormous amount of stuff this year and I’ll be running cuts of my January pop in the next few weeks in the new indoor. Any moms from that run likely to reasonably finish outdoor will gladly be rehomed and watched through the season. I’ll be reversing a few things this summer and so fall will be a blast. I’m excited to run a test room from what I make this summer, if you’re gonna make em you better be prepared to fill a room with your own stuff. Buy the ticket take the ride.


Thats why I haven't ran too many purchased beans, been running my own stuff but this year I'm gonna at least put a dent in my purchased gear.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Just lemme dust a little lower on there. Lol


If you have some dope pollen, I'm down.


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 22, 2021)

should have sex tests back from Farmer Freeman in the next day or two, and I can get the first of my girls transplanted and into the flower tent. 



also forgot I have another killer I need to pop... Elvis S1s and Elvis x GG4 (aka Glue Suede Shoes)... one of my friends in Vermont has kept this same cut going since late 90s/early 2000s... once this round goes into flower these are up next.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> should have sex tests back from Farmer Freeman in the next day or two, and I can get the first of my girls transplanted and into the flower tent.
> 
> View attachment 4860502
> 
> also forgot I have another killer I need to pop... Elvis S1s and Elvis x GG4 (aka Glue Suede Shoes)... one of my friends in Vermont has kept this same cut going since late 90s/early 2000s... once this round goes into flower these are up next.


What are some of the cuts your friend has?


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What are some of the cuts your friend has?


I've held off on getting clones sent until I move into a bigger space and can keep a bunch of my own moms... but ones I can get any time besides the Elvis, is an original chem91, AJs SD... tbh I don't remember everything he has cuts of atm. I'm waiting on some more beans from him that I grew last year which were (Cherry Pie x Dosi) x (Gelato x Dosi). those were awesome. I didn't bother keeping clones bc I am not a cookies lover but it turned out amazing and everyone I shared with begged for more so I had to ask for more of those...


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> I've held off on getting clones sent until I move into a bigger space and can keep a bunch of my own moms... but ones I can get any time besides the Elvis, is an original chem91, AJs SD... tbh I don't remember everything he has cuts of atm. I'm waiting on some more beans from him that I grew last year which were (Cherry Pie x Dosi) x (Gelato x Dosi). those were awesome. I didn't bother keeping clones bc I am not a cookies lover but it turned out amazing and everyone I shared with begged for more so I had to ask for more of those...


Gelato x dosi is a great strain. I've ran dolato a bunch and it is always a hit. Absolutely reeks of fuel and sweet.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Gelato x dosi is a great strain. I've ran dolato a bunch and it is always a hit. Absolutely reeks of fuel and sweet.


Duly noted, have a gelato 25 x dosido cut from archive in cue at the moment.


----------



## YardG (Mar 23, 2021)

Flowtrail55 said:


> I do plan on diversifying.
> 
> Just gotta find something that really looks good for me. I remember seeing some pretty crazy genetics in some cannabis magazines and on Instagram. (Bodhi, aloha Island genetics, thugpug)
> I have a super small grow space so I can only do 1 big plant or 2 or 3 medium-ish ones.
> ...


I'm not really a sativa guy, so I'm afraid I'm not going to be of that much help in that regard... although, small-breeder-hard-to-find-seeds but I know a few of the Bodhiheads on here talk about Doc D's (not Doc's Dank, that's apparently different) work with sativas, and particularly working with sativas and Bodhi cuts. Only place I could find of the regular banks I check that carries Doc D is Headiegardens, and they only had a few for sale atm.


----------



## Cardlee P (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Don't understand the whole autos thing. Don't have any desire to grow them. I've seen some done outdoors and indoor. Found their finished flower seriously lacking everytime...even when done nicely, in a perfect environment by a skilled grower.


Phototrons had there day and gone likewise. Shitty pot autos for lazy growers who lie of results.


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 23, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I’m trying to whittle down my list of Clearwater seeds I’d like to grab from GLO on 4/20, but it’s really really tough. So many of them sound great to me. Always liked the fact they’re named Clearwater too. I grew up in the Clearwater area of FL, so there’s that. Ha.


That's why they always caught my eye too, fellow florida man


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

Cardlee P said:


> Phototrons had there day and gone likewise. Shitty pot autos for lazy growers who lie of results.


Phototrons hahaha you talking about those shitty Floro light contraption? Holy shit dude I remember those ads in my older bros hightimes mags in the 90s. Lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> That's why they always caught my eye too, fellow florida man


What does glo do for a 420 sale? Just give shit away for free? Dude can't go much cheaper, he already has the best prices by a longshot


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What does glo do for a 420 sale? Just give shit away for free? Dude can't go much cheaper, he already has the best prices by a longshot


I was just wondering the same actually, I'm a little nervous though, I just used glo for the first time like two weeks ago and have already made 2 other purchases lol


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What does glo do for a 420 sale? Just give shit away for free? Dude can't go much cheaper, he already has the best prices by a longshot


He basically did a couple sales ago during the creamsicle releases, he gave out 5 free packs with a 2 pack purchase. That’s 7 total with 12+ beans each. Granted, if you don’t have the space (like me), you can’t grow it all. That’s actually why i didn’t pick up any packs, cause I know I don’t want to keep growing from the same breeder.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> I was just wondering the same actually, I'm a little nervous though, I just used glo for the first time like two weeks ago and have already made 2 other purchases lol


Ya be careful I went on a glo binge past month ended up spending $1500 or more.


----------



## Flowtrail55 (Mar 23, 2021)

YardG said:


> I'm not really a sativa guy, so I'm afraid I'm not going to be of that much help in that regard... although, small-breeder-hard-to-find-seeds but I know a few of the Bodhiheads on here talk about Doc D's (not Doc's Dank, that's apparently different) work with sativas, and particularly working with sativas and Bodhi cuts. Only place I could find of the regular banks I check that carries Doc D is Headiegardens, and they only had a few for sale atm.


Thanks man! I appreciate it! I'll check it out

EDIT: the Doc D's dragon hammer looks great! Not sure if its a full sativa. But looks pretty good.


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 23, 2021)

Not to be a debbie downer but at the top of the last email that I got from glo said they can't continue doing the sales.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Not to be a debbie downer but at the top of the last email that I got from glo said they can't continue doing the sales.


Theyre famous for saying they can't keep doing sales or that their shutting down for good. Kind of like a furniture store's going out of business sales. Usually just a gimmick to drive more sales.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

I spent over 2k on seeds this month...I dont know what the fuck got into me...I just getting that sale email and kept buying and buying, granted at neptune or other banks I would've probably paid closer to $4k, I'm starting to feel a bit guilty, never bought this many beans in such a short period, fuck me, lol. I'm honestly not saying this and being like, look at what I bought, I generally can't believe I bought this much, it felt like a hurricane of compulsive buying and now it over and I'm coming down... so add- Sunken Treasure Seeds and Savage Genetics to my list...5 more packs, fuck me. I seriously have to stop doing this shit.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

By the way Founding Fathers Secret Service all popped and are going into dirt tonite!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I spent over 2k on seeds this month...I dont know what the fuck got into me...I just getting that sale email and kept buying and buying, granted at neptune or other banks I would've probably paid closer to $4k, I'm starting to feel a bit guilty, never bought this many beans in such a short period, fuck me, lol. I'm honestly not saying this and being like, look at what I bought, I generally can't believe I bought this much, it felt like a hurricane of compulsive buying and now it over and I'm coming down... so add- Sunken Treasure Seeds and Savage Genetics to my list...5 more packs, fuck me. I seriously have to stop doing this shit.


Blame that stimulus money!


----------



## Railage (Mar 23, 2021)

@Dividedsky 

that Later Days should be here on Friday, I’ll pop em and post em up when they get here.

Very excite!


----------



## Railage (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I spent over 2k on seeds this month...I dont know what the fuck got into me...I just getting that sale email and kept buying and buying, granted at neptune or other banks I would've probably paid closer to $4k, I'm starting to feel a bit guilty, never bought this many beans in such a short period, fuck me, lol. I'm honestly not saying this and being like, look at what I bought, I generally can't believe I bought this much, it felt like a hurricane of compulsive buying and now it over and I'm coming down... so add- Sunken Treasure Seeds and Savage Genetics to my list...5 more packs, fuck me. I seriously have to stop doing this shit.


gone full blown -



I’m playin, you know I got it bad too.


----------



## Detroitwill (Mar 23, 2021)

So it’s gonna be grandaddy purps, skunk #1 (hopin it’s the real thing) super silver haze, gelato 33, purple train wreck, green crack ( man I hate the name) and crystal gelato. Plan on getting a couple more still. But that’s 99% of this summer


----------



## Houstini (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I spent over 2k on seeds this month...I dont know what the fuck got into me...I just getting that sale email and kept buying and buying, granted at neptune or other banks I would've probably paid closer to $4k, I'm starting to feel a bit guilty, never bought this many beans in such a short period, fuck me, lol. I'm honestly not saying this and being like, look at what I bought, I generally can't believe I bought this much, it felt like a hurricane of compulsive buying and now it over and I'm coming down... so add- Sunken Treasure Seeds and Savage Genetics to my list...5 more packs, fuck me. I seriously have to stop doing this shit.


It gets worse once you start chucking, there’s always something that works in a project you have planned that needs to be in the vault.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

Houstini said:


> It gets worse once you start chucking, there’s always something that works in a project you have planned that needs to be in the vault.


Ya which I plan on doing this fall...can't believe in all my years of growing I never made a cross..


----------



## Houstini (Mar 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya which I plan on doing g this fall can believe in a my year of growing I never made a cross


I have projects in jars with silica packs set aside, I’m always adding to each. This year and next, Im trying to burn through and actually put em to work. But it’s a journey and being a hobbyist I’ve never relied on it to pay the bills. I’m pretty sure I’ll always spend more than I get in return and that is ok for me, but I can always turn up the heat if the need arises. Seeds are a rabbit hole, and the friends you meet along the way make the journey much more exciting than filling a room with a winner.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2021)

Houstini said:


> I have projects in jars with silica packs set aside, I’m always adding to each. This year and next, Im trying to burn through and actually put em to work. But it’s a journey and being a hobbyist I’ve never relied on it to pay the bills. I’m pretty sure I’ll always spend more than I get in return and that is ok for me, but I can always turn up the heat if the need arises. Seeds are a rabbit hole, and the friends you meet along the way make the journey much more exciting than filling a room with a winner.


There we go...edited my post so it reads right


----------



## Geneiac (Mar 24, 2021)

Definitely gonna pop some Super Lemon Haze F5s by Ethos and continue working a Critical Mass x Stardawg (auto) cross I performed last Summer. Working the F1s now F2s by May hopefully. I kinda feel ya on the autos @Dividedsky but where I'm at they just make sense for an easy set it and forget it outdoor run (don't need to worry about light dep/budrot/cold snaps) so I'm trying to get a line developed that meets my quality standards and can supplement my harvests with some bonus bud. I also just like the idea/process of breeding a unique strain so we'll see where it goes. 

Any thoughts on the Super Lemon Haze? Also has anyone grown any of the chem offerings by Lucky Dog?


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 24, 2021)

Houstini said:


> I have projects in jars with silica packs set aside, I’m always adding to each. This year and next, Im trying to burn through and actually put em to work. But it’s a journey and being a hobbyist I’ve never relied on it to pay the bills. I’m pretty sure I’ll always spend more than I get in return and that is ok for me, but I can always turn up the heat if the need arises. Seeds are a rabbit hole, and the friends you meet along the way make the journey much more exciting than filling a room with a winner.


Turns out the real seeds all along were the seeds of friendship


----------



## HGCC (Mar 24, 2021)

For seeds going to be popping some of my own chucks: trop cookies x (destroyer x ghost train haze) and destroyer x ghost train that is several generations in and bred towards the thinnest sativa-y leaves side with an interesting flower structure and incense type smells. Will probably get into a few others, will be looking for some keepers to turn into moms. 

Other than that I plan to be lazy and just get some clones. Planning on green crack, a Chem of some sort (D would be ideal), and whatever looks like it might be a flavor factory. Going to try out making fems this year and will probably put any males from the destroyer x GTH to whatever really flavorful variety I pick up.


----------



## Geneiac (Mar 24, 2021)

HGCC said:


> For seeds going to be popping some of my own chucks: trop cookies x (destroyer x ghost train haze) and destroyer x ghost train that is several generations in and bred towards the thinnest sativa-y leaves side with an interesting flower structure and incense type smells. Will probably get into a few others, will be looking for some keepers to turn into moms.


Must be the ghost train in your profile pic? Looks sick! I'd be down to see a few shots of the bud on that plant


----------



## HGCC (Mar 24, 2021)

That's from the trop cookies cross last year. This was close to what I was looking for but the smell didn't really translate to taste, others had the taste but shitty structure.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya which I plan on doing this fall...can't believe in all my years of growing I never made a cross..


Me neither, I've seen many great genetics be one and done for me over the years, that's the curse of outdoor grows my genetics always die,thought of playing seed game many times, no can do in my spot if I want sinsemillia. The thought of pollen drift terrifies me. and to transport males somewhere else and then bring cuts of female clones to them is to much BS transporting plants around. With size of my grow + my job and everything else going on I've concluded that I have enough on my plate. If I got pulled over transporting shit around just to make some seeds I'd ruin my whole clandestine operation and would feel like a FN idiot for taking that risk. But I have always ran making seeds through my mind, but in my situation common sense prevails.ccguns


----------



## Geneiac (Mar 24, 2021)

HGCC said:


> That's from the trop cookies cross last year. This was close to what I was looking for but the smell didn't really translate to taste, others had the taste but shitty structure.


Nice man, best of luck with the project!


----------



## Blue99N888 (Mar 24, 2021)

My 2021 Grow is OG Chem Heavy!


I’ve got half a pack each of the Foo-May, Double Krush & Road Dog All growing real well. Really wish I had started Dog Patch too. Growing the plants outside. Well, a greenhouse. Along with People Under The Stairs. Hasidic Chem, GMODD &
OG CHEMx4DD. Covert Genetics. Halotosis. Next Gen. Purple Terps. Red Eyed Genetics, Dog Trap. Clone only. Wedding Cake & Cherry Pie.
Last but I hope Not Least: SnowHigh Seeds Moonwalker Kush


----------



## ebcrew (Mar 24, 2021)

Popped the cocobamba


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 24, 2021)

Cardlee P said:


> Phototrons had there day and gone likewise. Shitty pot autos for lazy growers who lie of results.


Have a 1-ton truck and a tightwad neighbor. Helped him move a ton of shit. He says he knows I grow so gave me this huge cardboard box with a “grow light” in it. It was a Phototron. Brand new. 

Left it the landfill. It was gone before I could unload the rest of the trash.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 24, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Turns out the real seeds all along were the seeds of friendship


The best friends I’ve made have a very nice mutual generosity. It blows my mind how much of my stash is gifts and trades, and there is some serious heat in there. A lot of extremely talented people out there.


----------



## Railage (Mar 25, 2021)

So excite, poppin these tomorrow.

Also have 18 slots on a table for another strain.



Went with the Guavamero and I have the Violet Fog already popped but they’ll be running with them. (Clones off all the seed plants)


----------



## Cardlee P (Mar 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Phototrons hahaha you talking about those shitty Floro light contraption? Holy shit dude I remember those ads in my older bros hightimes mags in the 90s. Lol


Mine came from the 80s...


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

I used to have a phototron back in the early 90s, what a gimmick that was. I basically modeled my first closet grow after it though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

Geneiac said:


> Definitely gonna pop some Super Lemon Haze F5s by Ethos and continue working a Critical Mass x Stardawg (auto) cross I performed last Summer. Working the F1s now F2s by May hopefully. I kinda feel ya on the autos @Dividedsky but where I'm at they just make sense for an easy set it and forget it outdoor run (don't need to worry about light dep/budrot/cold snaps) so I'm trying to get a line developed that meets my quality standards and can supplement my harvests with some bonus bud. I also just like the idea/process of breeding a unique strain so we'll see where it goes.
> 
> Any thoughts on the Super Lemon Haze? Also has anyone grown any of the chem offerings by Lucky Dog?


The super lemon haze should already be pretty worked so its weird Ethos has f4s. 

Pretty sure Franco already had it worked well enough.

Anyway I grew the franco cut and its great for a nice sativa stone with only a 9-10 week flower. Big buds and lemon flavor.


----------



## Geneiac (Mar 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The super lemon haze should already be pretty worked so its weird Ethos has f4s.
> 
> Pretty sure Franco already had it worked well enough.
> 
> Anyway I grew the franco cut and its great for a nice sativa stone with only a 9-10 week flower. Big buds and lemon flavor.


I guess they made their own version because...its complicated. They describe their point of view on their website:
https://www.ethosgenetics.com/origin-of-super-lemon-haze

The stuff I had back in the day had the nicest sativa stone, perfect for a Summer day, ya dig?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

Geneiac said:


> I guess they made their own version because...its complicated. They describe their point of view on their website:
> https://www.ethosgenetics.com/origin-of-super-lemon-haze
> 
> The stuff I had back in the day had the nicest sativa stone, perfect for a Summer day, ya dig?


The franco cut hits that mark. If you're in Cali it is easily found. If not in Cali you might find it on strainly.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Mar 25, 2021)

Have a pack of Black Sundae from Cannarado that I'd like to hunt through this year, that's the next on the list... Other than that, maybe I'll let the wife pick?


----------



## Railage (Mar 26, 2021)

I love popping seeds so much crank some tunes, I feel so at peace planting new shit.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 26, 2021)

Later days....nice


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 26, 2021)

got my tests back. Only 4 out of 11 beans popped in first round were female ;( All my Guava Shoreline were males, and only 1 female Royal Kush x Diesel . Got 3 female Tangieland x Sour 78 tho.



At least I found out now. Popped 3 more Guava and 2 of my Elvis x GG4 bx fems just to be safe.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 26, 2021)

A few shots of Green Team's Pie 95 f2's.


----------



## YardG (Apr 6, 2021)

I think I've finalized my list, gonna take the risk of starting low #s and hope for the best (still sitting on a mess of flower from last summer).

Gonna be Avenue of the Giants plus the autorace event seeds from Twenty20Mendo, a few TK fallen soldiers from CSI, some Bodhi (Soulmate, Lemon Ghani, Holyweed), Copa's Crazy B, a few freebies from GLG (Hillbillyfighter and GGG's Tinashe), and three from Schwaggy: Old Family Purple x Jabba's Stash, Giesel x Skunky Brewster, and SSDD x Chocolate Trip.

Also a side project trying to repro some old seeds, but not gonna talk about that out of superstition.

ETA: I feel like I'm forgetting something, can't remember if I also put aside Chem D x SSDD and/or Ortega x Apollo 13.


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 9, 2021)

Popped a few seeds for a spring outdoor grow just for the hell of it. Started noticing a little reveg going on so I'm depping them now. THseeds - Stracciatella


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 9, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Last year i did a bunch of old school crosses and sativas.This year im gonna give the people what the want and grow a bunch of hype lol
> 
> currently in flower:
> Irene OG x Lemon Party (CSI)
> ...


So how was the lemonn party and wphoes Cheetos lookin g


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I spent over 2k on seeds this month...I dont know what the fuck got into me...I just getting that sale email and kept buying and buying, granted at neptune or other banks I would've probably paid closer to $4k, I'm starting to feel a bit guilty, never bought this many beans in such a short period, fuck me, lol. I'm honestly not saying this and being like, look at what I bought, I generally can't believe I bought this much, it felt like a hurricane of compulsive buying and now it over and I'm coming down... so add- Sunken Treasure Seeds and Savage Genetics to my list...5 more packs, fuck me. I seriously have to stop doing this shit.


Must of been the fucking Mercury Gatorade cuz I did too lol


----------



## Houstini (Apr 10, 2021)

For fall, tk and any tk crosses I have in the vault. Probably start them in a month or so.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 11, 2021)

Anyone try Gorilla Auto from Dinafem? Thinking of putting some outside this summer.


----------



## Budderton (Apr 11, 2021)

I just scuffed and got these wet. Very excited to dip into this gean pool!


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 23, 2021)

just got a special delivery. things just got a whole lot more interesting


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The franco cut hits that mark. If you're in Cali it is easily found. If not in Cali you might find it on strainly.


know if the pinkbox cut on there is legit?


----------



## Railage (Apr 27, 2021)

This is gonna be a fun one

x17 Prominence Seeds
X 7 Black NitwITZ 
X 7 Black Marshmallow (one was cracked tho)
X 29 Mint Chocolate Trip (One was crushed)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> know if the pinkbox cut on there is legit?


Im not sure but the franco cut is an easy aquire for someone in Pinks situation so id guess its all good.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 28, 2021)

Budderton said:


> View attachment 4876164
> I just scuffed and got these wet. Very excited to dip into this gean pool!


Planning on hunting through these myself next run. Excited to see how they turn out for you!


----------



## Railage (Apr 28, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> just got a special delivery. things just got a whole lot more interesting
> 
> View attachment 4885980


We love our Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11 phenos, we have two and they’re dope.

My profile pic is one of them.


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 28, 2021)

Railage said:


> We love our Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11 phenos, we have two and they’re dope.
> 
> My profile pic is one of them.


beautiful photo! 

I can't wait to see what I get. my buddy selfed the AG/KM11 and then hit everything you see there with it. I just popped 3 each of the S1s and the London Pound Mintz cross, all germed and above ground.

While I wait for the next few months I had to get as close to a preview as I could find.. so currently smoking some London Runtz Cake flower i grabbed from a friend that is pretty pretty prettttttty good lol. as in it tastes so good I can't stop smoking it


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 29, 2021)

Got some Roots Koffee Kubed seeds going as well as some 12 year old Querkle seeds.


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 29, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> Got some Roots Koffee Kubed seeds going as well as some 12 year old Querkle seeds.


Querkle is one of my all time favorites. RIP Subcool. Make some F2s of those, they are gold!


----------



## YardG (May 1, 2021)

Almost all of the seeds I had on my starts list have at least hit water at this point... now to fret over whether I started too few (I'm growing more for variety than anything else, started one of a few things which is always a risky move).


----------



## Avant_Gardener (May 13, 2021)

Railage said:


> We love our Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11 phenos, we have two and they’re dope.
> 
> My profile pic is one of them.


I running them now. I'm on day 52 with her nose is a mild earthy musk. I thought it would be much stronger and fragrant unless it picks up at the end. 
How was yours?


----------



## crisnpropa (May 13, 2021)

In bio365 bio all, I have the following:

Nepal Jam & Zamaldelica from Ace
Mendo Sunshine & Blue Sunshine from Bodhi
Rusty Haze from K.O.S.

Shiskablues from Dynasty Genetics
Jelly Rancher & PPD & Raspberry Parfait from HSC

Blessings to all.


----------



## Railage (May 13, 2021)

Avant_Gardener said:


> I running them now. I'm on day 52 with her nose is a mild earthy musk. I thought it would be much stronger and fragrant unless it picks up at the end.
> How was yours?


One pheno is very doughy with a light soured funk on the back end. (Lower yield more in

the other one is a loud funk (higher yielding more sativa leaning)

I didn’t get any berry, also those two are just my keepers that I still have around.


----------



## Railage (May 13, 2021)

Doughy pheno



funky



nugs


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 15, 2021)

Gonna grow out this 5 pack of Monster Pebbles(GDP x Critical x Somango) I won from the vault a few months ago, along with 5 Ethos Apex R1 and 5 Ethos White Wedding and 5 twenty20mendocino glue sniffers


----------



## UncleFat-Nug (May 15, 2021)

Been working with the florida oranges from jungle boys for a year or so.. time to add some more flavors.
Just popped some 
archive seeds -fritter licker
Jungleboys - lava cake


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 15, 2021)

Currently growing out some Bodhi (Granola Funk, Uplift, Kush 4xSnow Lotus) & Twenty20’s Great Auto Race.

On deck I’ll be popping a pack of AKBB’s TKxNL5Haze (Haze Dom) and doing some pollination of those.

In the hole is another Bodhi cultivar, Kodama. Really excited about growing out a Lush cross.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 15, 2021)

this year and for my second try, I tried auto cheese from canuk seeds indoor, I will harvest in around 2 weeks.

For outdoor and to get my garden with some nice smell, I will grow:
Pineapple express, super lemon haze from canuk seeds, euphoria CBD from RQS, and After those will be outside, ill try some auto auto to get some more experience. I got some fastbuds seeds I want to pop and try. 

Hopefully you'll all get a nice growing season


----------



## Token Dankies (May 15, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> Querkle is one of my all time favorites. RIP Subcool. Make some F2s of those, they are gold!


Some I picked up the other day, it was absolutely fire dude. Great tribute to the memory of a cool dude, RIP Subcool. I know a lot of people hated on him for various things but one thing is for sure and that is he brought some staples to the table and inspired a ton of people to grow their own.


----------



## Frankterpene (May 15, 2021)

Railage said:


> Doughy pheno
> 
> View attachment 4900188
> 
> ...


nice buds


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2021)

Railage said:


> Doughy pheno
> 
> View attachment 4900188
> 
> ...


What strains are these?


----------



## Railage (May 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What strains are these?


those are my Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11 phenos

“Acai 11” and “Doughboy”


----------



## tardis (May 15, 2021)

I got a bunch of strains from Aloha Island Genetics running right now. I have Temple Gold, Ginger Rose, Hawaiian Tropic, and some others. Next round i'm growing a bunch of strains from the NW47 chatroom, so Two Tone Genetics, Blessed Coast Genetics, LemonHoko blueberry, MysticMarks Rainbowbright, Loompa Goo and others.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2021)

I had to hold off popping my a bunch of packs when I made this post.. I just kept rotating in some of my cuts I've been running, got lyme a few months ago and got mad sick- wasn't up for a big pheno hunting project. Fine now and getting the ball rolling again, popping compound grape gas s1 for sure...Clearwater brainstew(runtz x tk) and a few others. Just finished wyeast sour secret run, found 2 keepers in there.


----------



## colocowboy (May 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I had to hold off popping my a bunch of packs when I made this post.. I just kept rotating in some of my cuts I've been running, got lyme a few months ago and got mad sick- wasn't up for a big pheno hunting project. Fine now and getting the ball rolling again, popping compound grape gas s1 for sure...Clearwater brainstew(runtz x tk) and a few others. Just finished wyeast sour secret run, found 2 keepers in there.


Glad you’re feeling better!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 16, 2021)

I have Texas Butter (GPS) and this weird strain I've never heard mentioned around here by the name of Headbanger (I think the breeder is Dharma) on deck for the next grow.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Glad you’re feeling better!


Thanks bud!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I have Texas Butter (GPS) and this weird strain I've never heard mentioned around here by the name of Headbanger (I think the breeder is Dharma) on deck for the next grow.


Hahaha headbanger from karma you mean? That strain is fire dude. Don't think you can even get that strain right now, it's sold out everywhere. Look it up in the search bar on here and you'll find some awesome grows of the headbanger. I wish I snagged a pack myself though I do have a pack of karma biker kush. Headbanger is- sour d x bikers kush, so basically it's super nice sour d hit with a og male.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha headbanger from karma you mean? That strain is fire dude. Don't think you can even get that strain right now, it's sold out everywhere. Look it up in the search bar on here and you'll find some awesome grows of the headbanger. I wish I snagged a pack myself though I do have a pack of karma biker kush. Headbanger is- sour d x bikers kush, so basically it's super nice sour d hit with a og male.


Yeah, I was kidding.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Yeah, I was kidding.


Ya I kinda figured that after I posted that


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 16, 2021)

As for a headbanger. Anyone run birthday banger from rado?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> As for a headbanger. Anyone run birthday banger from rado?


Best bet is IG to see if anyone has run it- think it's a somewhat new cross. Plus rado comes out with so many strains. I grabbed a few of those bday ×s from them, hard to beat that deal at $40 a pack.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 24, 2021)

Just popped some interesting crosses from a fellow forum member, so I will be running these this year hopefully find a diamond.

Drunken Comsmonaut 
Galactic Runtz x Mimosa 

Mint Cooler 
Kush Mints x Mimosa 

Temptress 
Forbidos x Wedding Crasher

@LeftOurEyes thank you for the opportunity now let's see what we find.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude old serious seeds kali mist is the shit. Remember hearing it makes women horny, haha no lie.


Funny enough it works! Every women who’s tried it loves it and not only in a sexual way as far as I’m aware lol

Going to run a Kali this autumn/winter - been too long


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 26, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Just popped some interesting crosses from a fellow forum member, so I will be running these this year hopefully find a diamond.
> 
> Drunken Comsmonaut
> Galactic Runtz x Mimosa
> ...


@LeftOurEyes we are 15/15 everything popped ready to place into solos and really get this show started.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 26, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> @LeftOurEyes we are 15/15 everything popped ready to place into solos and really get this show started.


That's what I like to hear. The journey begins.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 27, 2021)

Current lineupup on deck.. going to start getting wet, some heat to come-


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Current lineupup on deck.. going to start getting wet, some heat to come-


That's gonna be a killer run! My Hawaiian Fantas are starting to smell like pineapple, so I might get some more Compound seeds after all.


----------



## Obepawn (May 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> That's gonna be a killer run! My Hawaiian Fantas are starting to smell like pineapple, so I might get some more Compound seeds after all.


CaliWorthington, that's a hell of picture you have for a thumbnail.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 27, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> CaliWorthington, that's a hell of picture you have for a thumbnail.


Yeah that's the real Cal Worthington with Snoop Dogg, found it on a web search. I saw a pic of Snoop with a friend of mine the other day, but that friend is on my shit list because he ordered clones and nobody ever picked them up, twice in a row.


----------



## Obepawn (May 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Yeah that's the real Cal Worthington with Snoop Dogg, found it on a web search. I saw a pic of Snoop with a friend of mine the other day, but that friend is on my shit list because he ordered clones and nobody ever picked them up, twice in a row.


When I was a kid, I used to see his commercials where he'd say the car was only 3995, and I'd tell my Grandmother that 39.95 was good price for a car. Lol


----------



## Dividedsky (May 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> That's gonna be a killer run! My Hawaiian Fantas are starting to smell like pineapple, so I might get some more Compound seeds after all.


I know man, I feel kinda guilty running compound- (just from what I been told about the owner chris and wyeast)..you know the shit but I wanted that grape gas line and it is a rado collab. I also had some really good results with wyeast and whoever spoke to me on IG with the wyeast account is a really nice dude. I'm going to run some more wyeast gear for sure but he does not do a lot of new drops and all his good gear is long gone.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 27, 2021)

Thing is, if you pay too much attention to seed company drama, you won't even want to pop the damn seeds. I always thought from their IG pics that Compound did solid work with their fem reversals. I generally go with regs, but these are good.

That's cool about Wyeast. Dirty Water Organics replied to my DM on IG, very cool guy! AB Seeds and Dying Breed don't reply, not to my DM's anyway.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Thing is, if you pay too much attention to seed company drama, you won't even want to pop the damn seeds. I always thought from their IG pics that Compound did solid work with their fem reversals. I generally go with regs, but these are good.
> 
> That's cool about Wyeast. Dirty Water Organics replied to my DM on IG, very cool guy! AB Seeds and Dying Breed don't reply, not to my DM's anyway.


True...we're just home growers, shit ain't our fight, I just want to grow some dank...at the same time don't want to support shitbags


----------



## ilovereggae (May 29, 2021)

good morning


----------



## BugattiOH (Jun 1, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Currently growing out some Bodhi (Granola Funk, Uplift, Kush 4xSnow Lotus) & Twenty20’s Great Auto Race.
> 
> On deck I’ll be popping a pack of AKBB’s TKxNL5Haze (Haze Dom) and doing some pollination of those.
> 
> In the hole is another Bodhi cultivar, Kodama. Really excited about growing out a Lush cross.


Keep us posted on Lush bro


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 2, 2021)

Just dropped some more BOG

I harvested a Sour Boggle full of f2’s as well. The Bogglegum will be going outside


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jun 2, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Keep us posted on Lush bro


Will do. Plans might be delayed slightly, but heavily considering pushing the Kodama up in this years lineup.


----------



## Poontanger (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm popping CBD OG & Harlequin
Hoping they might help with some pain


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 2, 2021)

Right now ive got CSI Bubblegum S1 and JD Shorts Azure haze in flower.

And harvested pollen from Obsoul33ts FPOG x Orange Sour Dub.

My next run is:

CSI Mendo Purps S1
Obsoul33ts Alien Sour Apple

And im still deciding my 3rd between Blueberry Romulan, Sour Soda, Jilly Bean and Cinderella 99.

Im leaning sour soda because I havent seen it run and it sounds interesting.....its Strawberry Soda (Cherry AK-47 x Pomegranate Kush) (Red Pop Pheno) x Sour Sis (Sour Diesel x Chem Sis x Tresdawg) (top dawg seeds).....should be excellent!

But I also really wanna grow the other 3 too.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 2, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Right now ive got CSI Bubblegum S1 and JD Shorts Azure haze in flower.
> 
> And harvested pollen from Obsoul33ts FPOG x Orange Sour Dub.
> 
> ...


Smoked Sour Soda before. Really liked it. Been meaning to get some seeds, but I already have so many I need to get to. It’s near the top of my to-get list though.


----------



## JoyBug (Jun 2, 2021)

Strawberry Cough and Purple Haze. 8 little beauties.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jun 10, 2021)

Probably only get to Rain Dance, AK 4 Way and
Consumption x 89NL


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 10, 2021)

My new stuff:

1) 5 Corey Stardawg @ 5 weeks in flower

2) Heisenbeans crosses @ 5 weeks in veg. 6 GG#4 x Animal Cookies and 8 Triangle Kush x Animal Cookies.

3) 10 Tangie @ 4 weeks in veg.

4) 4 Orangesicle, 6 Melonsicle, 6 C99 and 6 Girl Crush just planted into 1 gallon pots as babies.

They all go with my every day ADUB, BBC, Cookiebreath, Wedding Cake, and Lemon Tree


----------



## Jchoo5498 (Jun 18, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Thanks for the info! Maybe I should pop those Riot seeds and see what’s in there. Just tough to get a read on whether his gear is good or not. People seem to love it or hate it and I’m not sure if that’s based on the seeds themselves or him. Ha. The BB crossed with LT sounded like something I’d love, so my buddy gave me the seeds and then down the Riot rabbit hole I went to research him. Ha.


I'm getting ready to pop the eye scream bananas from riot here in a couple weeks once I can move some stuff from veg into flower. I may pop a couple blubba kush from him as well. Otherwise I'm gonna run more lsd clones I got from a buddy and the butterscotch x ssdd clones I've got waiting. Cherry lotus is going outside for the year.


----------



## Hydrahail (Aug 13, 2021)

Gg4 gg strains 
Mondo burger flora creations 
Pbb f2 3rd coast 
White truffle fresh coast 
Pre 98 bubba cali connection 
Chemical bride greenhouse 
Mac x fpog Sacred cut 
Gelato33 x runtz x cookie n cream Sacredcut


----------



## Houstini (Aug 13, 2021)

still planning on tk and tk crosses this fall, gotta time it right cause I use my flower room to dry/cure my outdoor and can’t overgrow my veg room to the point that I have to move things in there in October. Gotta make sure I can give the room a full douche before I run it again. Hopefully by next year I’ll be 100% indoor and won’t have to worry about drying space for these. First pic is cannarado apple earth and dvg downhill dessert on the right, second pic is royal kush f4 from a friend that had old stock and riot blue resin kush on the right. Oregon outdoor, organic farming


----------



## Robar (Aug 14, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Just dropped some more BOG
> View attachment 4914605View attachment 4914606
> I harvested a Sour Boggle full of f2’s as well. The Bogglegum will be going outside


Hope you are having good luck with those. I have a pack of sour bubble that I keep going back and forth with on my "Run List" I really want to get to them but with myself being more of a sativa leaner it keeps getting pushed back. As can be seen I have plenty of Indica types in the line up already.

Currently running some:
Blue Orca Haze - Swami Organic Seeds
Nl5/Nl1 x Nl1 - AK BeanBrains

Next up choices:
Gorilla Fume - Lucky Dog
Beatrix Choice - AKBB
89NL - AKBB
Black Poison Skunk - Kingdom Organic Seeds (My much loved Cut)
Black Poison Skunk x Chocolate Thai - made by me


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 14, 2021)

Just popped all these and most are above soil now

Clearwater- project 4516 x runtz
Clearwater- brainstew{tk x runtz}
Clearwater- sugar rush{Wed pie[pyxy styx pheno] x maitai

Compound genetics- Grape Gasoline s1

Cuts
Lits farms- Supersonic- {Gary payton x project 4516}

In house- Jellysickle

3rd Coast- Pure Michigan- {oreoz x mendobreath}[the original not the f2]


----------



## Budderton (Aug 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just popped all these and most are above soil now
> 
> Clearwater- project 4516 x runtz
> Clearwater- brainstew{tk x runtz}
> ...


Hey Devidedsky, have you grown any other stuff made off the oreoz? I got nutt sacks galore off White Castle fems. I figured it was the oreoz because I've grown plenty of "the white" crosses, regs and fems, without intersex issues, but I could be wrong. Just wondering.


----------



## jbcCT (Aug 14, 2021)

Outdoors:

SSG Midnight Frost

Bohdi Babylon Buster & Roadkill Unicorn V2


----------



## ZuuTeD614 (Aug 14, 2021)

I am popping a Strawberry Cheesecake and a 00 Cheese, super stoked!


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 14, 2021)

*Just harvested:*
Exotic Genetix - Cocobamba

*Just started:*
Anesia Seeds - Auto Future #1

*On Deck:*
Exotic Genetix - Lip Smacker
Red Eyed - Artic Grape
Vashon - Vashon Kush


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 15, 2021)

Sunken Treasure - Oz Stomper 

Backpack Boys (Bag seed) - Italian Ice 

Skuntec (Clone Only) - Blue Mountain Gas


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 15, 2021)

Starting in 2-3 weeks:

CSI-TK 5150 x TK, Loompa Headband x TK, Chem D x OFP, TK x OFP, Chem 91 x Chem D, The White x UK Cheese

Strayfox-Anarchy Hashplant

Clearwater-White Hot Guava, Jelly Delicious, Black Orchard, Specimen X

Crybaby-Sycophant (GMO x Giesel)

Doc D-Vietnam Black 164, Velvet Buzzsaw-White Haze (The White x Org. Haze) x A5 Haze/Thai bx, Nigerian Rafiki-Nigerian Haze (e.T. cut) x A5 Haze/Thai bx

Top Dawg-Orange Piff, Sour Dubb Diesel


----------



## Fatleg77 (Aug 15, 2021)

Wedding cake and purple punch


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Hey Devidedsky, have you grown any other stuff made off the oreoz? I got nutt sacks galore off White Castle fems. I figured it was the oreoz because I've grown plenty of "the white" crosses, regs and fems, without intersex issues, but I could be wrong. Just wondering.


 I don't think I have, I'll gave to think on that one. I haven't heard any bad reports on 3rd coasts genetics. The only knock I've ever heard on oreoz was that is lacked terps but that was easily fixed when crossing it up with the right strain. I've mostly heard all good thing about oreoz, especially her being a frost monster and paired with mendobreath went on to make pure michigan which is a staple in 3rd coasts newer line.


----------



## Budderton (Aug 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't thinki haven I u
> 
> I don't think I have, I'll gave to think on that one. I haven't heard any bad reports on 3rd coasts genetics. The only knock I've ever heard on oreoz was that is lacked terps but that was easily fixed when crossing it up with the right strain. I've mostly heard all good thing about oreoz, especially her being a frost monster and paired with mendobreath went on to make pure michigan which is a staple in 3rd coasts newer line.


Right on. And I was wrong. White Castle was regs. They selected a male from the oreoz line x the white. I guess it could be any number of things.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 15, 2021)

Robar said:


> Hope you are having good luck with those. I have a pack of sour bubble that I keep going back and forth with on my "Run List" I really want to get to them but with myself being more of a sativa leaner it keeps getting pushed back. As can be seen I have plenty of Indica types in the line up already.
> 
> Currently running some:
> Blue Orca Haze - Swami Organic Seeds
> ...


BOG gear is running well. You should definitely run the bubble.
The Fume is awesome too. I’m re-running a couple phenos now


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 15, 2021)

Was hard to choose but went with Csi gg4 x tk and headband x chem d. Have so many clones already but looking for something raunchy


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Right on. And I was wrong. White Castle was regs. They selected a male from the oreoz line x the white. I guess it could be any number of things.


Haha wait so I'm confused, where you just thrown of on the fact you were getting male plants when you thought you were growing from fem seeds? Sorry didn't catch that when I first read your message, but ya 3rd coast's gear is mostly regs as far as I know.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Was hard to choose but went with gg4 x tk and headband x chem d. Have so many clones already but looking for something raunchy


What this from^ breeder or so called breeder,lol?


----------



## Cycad (Aug 15, 2021)

The only new strain I have is Skunk #1 and only two of those germinated, both female. Apart from that, I'm growing my usual main crop of my strain Ceremonial #1 (Ac. Gold x Domina) and some semi-automatics Domina x AK48.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 15, 2021)

I took the summer off but I’ll get back to it next month

only gonna do 1 tent this time cause flowering out 2-3 tents is too time consuming

heres what I’ll be popping depending on if I decide to do fems or regs


Fems
Miracle Fruit
Lemon G x Sherbert
Diamond Hands
Moon Boots or Building Blocks
Candy Milk or Bahama Berry
Banana Peel or Banana Punchsicle

Regs
Mimosa
Miso
Scoby
Lemon Fire OG
Florida Sunrise
Florida Strawberries
Fang or Rack City
Zlushiez or Lemon Slush


----------



## Budderton (Aug 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Haha wait so I'm confused, where you just thrown of on the fact you were getting male plants when you thought you were growing from fem seeds? Sorry didn't catch that when I first read your message, but ya 3rd coast's gear is mostly regs as far as I know.


No, old stoner brain. I checked my notes and I got balls on the lowers of all the females to one degree or another. Usually I flower out the females and check them out before I use any of the males, but I had used a male of the white castle on a female white papaya before I noticed the balls, just because I thought they would go nice together.
Probably won't bother looking at those seeds, definitely can't give them away. Bird seed?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2021)

Budderton said:


> No, old stoner brain. I checked my notes and I got balls on the lowers of all the females to one degree or another. Usually I flower out the females and check them out before I use any of the males, but I had used a male of the white castle on a female white papaya before I noticed the balls, just because I thought they would go nice together.
> Probably won't bother looking at those seeds, definitely can't give them away. Bird seed?


OK think I follow you. Do you think one of the herms could of pollinated the other solid females. I know it can be tough to spots sometimes, that's why I try to clean up the larf bud/lowers best I can(I still prune the lowers into flower), seen some strains that seem to throw nanners and balls on just the lowers.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I took the summer off but I’ll get back to it next month
> 
> only gonna do 1 tent this time cause flowering out 2-3 tents is too time consuming
> 
> ...


Zip I saw earlier in this thread that you ran a bunch of old school strains and satties last year, wanted to see how you thought they held up compared to modern strains and crosses?

I ran some older strains the past few years as well and all though I loved them and some of them are great in there own way> they just didn't have what it takes to be a staple in my garden. Most gelatos, and new school hybrids blew away some of the older strains in terms of terps and absolutely killed them in the bag appeal dept. I know that's not the case with every old school strain, there's a few that I ran that can old there own with the new but in most cases this is what I've found.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What this from^ breeder or so called breeder,lol?


Csi


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Csi


Nice choice, I saw those, they're going to produce some gassy heat. Csi ain't not so called breeder- they're the real deal for sure.


----------



## Budderton (Aug 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> OK think I follow you. Do you think one of the herms could of pollinated the other solid females. I know it can be tough to spots sometimes, that's why I try to clean up the larf bud/lowers best I can(I still prune the lowers into flower), seen some strains that seem to throw nanners and balls on just the lowers.


No I used a brother of the females that hermed. Just cautious of intersex traits in the whole genotype.


----------



## Robar (Aug 15, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> BOG gear is running well. You should definitely run the bubble.
> The Fume is awesome too. I’m re-running a couple phenos now


Thanks for the heads up. I'll work them in. The fume has been on and off the short list a few times. I've heard it's pretty special.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2021)

Robar said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll work them in. The fume has been on and off the short list a few times. I've heard it's pretty special.


Speaking of bog, I snagged this right when I heard he passed. There wasn't much left on seedherenow but was able to get this. All of bog's catalog of strains were sold out on seedherenow very quickly once word got out that he had passed on.


----------



## itslogics (Aug 15, 2021)

Just added germed seeds to the dixie cups. 100% germination rate on Exotic Genetix Roll ups & In-House Genetics Trichopath.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 16, 2021)

Budderton said:


> No I used a brother of the females that hermed. Just cautious of intersex traits in the whole genotype.


No matter what Cookies is Cookies even if it's an Oreoz start with a herm chances are good you end up with the same problem .


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 16, 2021)

itslogics said:


> Just added germed seeds to the dixie cups. 100% germination rate on Exotic Genetix Roll ups & In-House Genetics Trichopath.


seen some sick Trichopath pics recently .


----------



## Budderton (Aug 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> No matter what Cookies is Cookies even if it's an Oreoz start with a herm chances are good you end up with the same problem .


Yah, for sure. That batch went to the bin.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Zip I saw earlier in this thread that you ran a bunch of old school strains and satties last year, wanted to see how you thought they held up compared to modern strains and crosses?
> 
> I ran some older strains the past few years as well and all though I loved them and some of them are great in there own way> they just didn't have what it takes to be a staple in my garden. Most gelatos, and new school hybrids blew away some of the older strains in terms of terps and absolutely killed them in the bag appeal dept. I know that's not the case with every old school strain, there's a few that I ran that can old there own with the new but in most cases this is what I've found.


Its all personal preference but Im a sativa guy so I liked them all 

to me most of the modern day stuff gives you pretty much the same boring high

alot of the cookies/gelato stuff i grow isn’t for me and I barely smoke it…I just grow it cause thats what most of the people i share weed with likes

for example I recently grew Gastro Pop and its dank af but thats not something I’d smoke on a daily basis.Im not trying to be shitfaced and stuck to the couch lmao…Im up early everyday and busy all day so the sativas are what I usually reach for

of course the bag appeal wont the same as the newer stuff but you can find stuff that has good terps and potency

Heres some of the standouts that I really liked

Megafaunu(Dynasty)
Puff Puff(Wyeast)
Fresh Powder(Wyeast)
Durban Poison x Zkittlez(CSI)
Hong Kong Phooey(CSI)

all those had loud terps and panic attack levels of potency lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 16, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Its all personal preference but Im a sativa guy so I liked them all
> 
> to me most of the modern day stuff gives you pretty much the same boring high
> 
> ...


 Ya man I feel you, the gelatos can get redundant at times, alot look the same, smell similar, etc. Dynasty genetics is a good choice, Prop P does really good work that is not your everyday hype gelato/cookie crosses. He has some very terpy satty strains. I ran dynasty's Carmel candy kush, pineapple fields, bluniverse and a few others I can't remember at the moment. For blueberry/berry terps Dynasty is the awesome, some of the best blueberry/berry strains around, at least in my opinion.

Wyeast I feel is going towards making the gelatos/runtz type strains more gassy with their crosses and it works. I've seen alot of different smells on wyeast's strains than your average gealtos which can tend to blend together and seem similar no matter the strain, wyeast definitely brings out a more sour/gas- fuel smell with their strains.

Dude I hope the gastropop was fire, haha, I have a pack of it. The gastropop you ran and posted looks beautiful on the compound thread here- absolutely gorgeous buds. Seriously anyone who reading this should go to compound thread and check out zips gastropop{apples & bananas x grape gasoline} >stuff is fire. Anyways ya I understand man if indica is not your thing, alot of the hype stuff that is gelato/cookie leaning is probably not going to be up your alley for an everyday smoke especiallyto start the day. Some indicas are just potent face melting, couch lockers, that make you eat up your whole fridge. I personally love indicas so works for me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 16, 2021)

That crazy zip you got that pheno on 1 seed, I just have 9 of the grape gas s1 above soil, wood heee!


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 17, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Yah, for sure. That batch went to the bin.


oh it was the Growmie @*Tartaria Genetics but he really do a good job on all his, hers, it's grows ( sorry gotta be PC about these things in 2021 ) i would really hate to offend someone !  *


----------



## TedNugget2 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey all. I don’t post here often but I have spent a good amount of time reading these (and other) forums. I used to be active back in the day over on overgrow (the original site, not the new one) and ICmag.

Had a question but wasn’t sure where to post it and didn’t want to ruffle any feathers starting a new thread for a question that’s probably been asked a million times over.
If there’s a better spot to ask this question, please let me k

I am looking to order some seeds. I haven’t ordered in probably 5yrs or more. I’ve done a bunch of reading here (and elsewhere) and I’d like to try some of these new popular strains/breeders that everyone seems to recommend but I am feeling really overwhelmed by the sheer amount of new varieties these popular breeders have. And most seedbanks just seems to list the name of the strain/cross with little to no description. So i’ll start researching the strain, and then go to sites like seedfinder (etc) to look up the lineage, which just sends me down a new rabbit hole.

Id love some help.

Ive been looking at the popular breeders like Cannarado, In house, sin city, dungeon vault, Envy, Archive, compound, thug pug, swamp boys, etc. but as I mentioned, most have a crazy amount of strains and I’m having trouble narrowing it down to the ones that will fit my preferences.
I also don’t really use Instagram and it seems like that’s where a lot of these newer breeders post all their info.



I prefer indica dominant or hybrid strains that are on the more relaxing side (ie: not anxiety inducing).

I also prioritize taste and smell above sheer potency (though I still enjoy potent strains).

I don’t really like strains that taste like pure lemons. Lemon tasting strains always seem to trigger anxiety for me. I don’t know if it’s just because of my experiences with super silver haze and it’s now just in my head that any strain that tastes like lemons will give me anxiety like SSH or what. I know some people say limonene helps anxiety but that hasn’t been m6 experience.

Im also not big on the citrus or generic fruity tasting strains (like skunk 1 or heavy duty fruity types. Even the goji OG (which I know is popular) wasn’t a favorite for me, taste wise). I don’t mind if it has hints of citrus but just not dominant.

Though I do LOVE grape and blueberry strains (blueberry crosses and purple urkle have also worked well for my anxiety in the past).

I love skunky strains too (but they’re not always the best for anxiety), or just stinky strains in general.

I really want something that is super tasty and just coats your mouth, something with a nice strong smell (that isn’t citrus or lemon or fruity in general unless it’s grape or blueberry, which I love), super frosty/high bag appeal (I know, doesn’t everybody!) and ideally something that’s good for anxiety and calming the nerves since I have issues with anxiety and anxiety attacks.

Do any of these new popular strains fit that bill?

If anyone could even just help narrow down the list of strains/crosses I should look for that would also be helpful, or even the crosses to avoid.

-slurricane. 
-Grape Blow from envy sounds like it might be up my alley.
-Dubble grape from Cannarado looks like fire but I don’t know if it would fit my needs.
-Blue power from sin city also sounds very interesting.
-ShowGirls from sin city
-candy cane (in house)
-purple urkle s1 from CSI humboldt (any good?)
-some type of Girl Scout cookies, but there are just an insane amount of them out there.

Packs of seeds have gotten super expensive compared to the last time I was looking at seeds. It seems like a lot of these breeders are charging 150-200+ for a pack of seeds.
That really limits the number of packs I can afford to try right now.
I can only really order a couple/few at those prices, so I really want to try and get it right.

appreciate any help. If you need any more info let me know.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Hey all. I don’t post here often but I have spent a good amount of time reading these (and other) forums. I used to be active back in the day over on overgrow (the original site, not the new one) and ICmag.
> 
> Had a question but wasn’t sure where to post it and didn’t want to ruffle any feathers starting a new thread for a question that’s probably been asked a million times over.
> If there’s a better spot to ask this question, please let me k
> ...


I’m sure some more seasoned people will be able to help you with specifics interests but Humboldt seed co has _better than most_ descriptions and lineage info - might be worth checking out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Hey all. I don’t post here often but I have spent a good amount of time reading these (and other) forums. I used to be active back in the day over on overgrow (the original site, not the new one) and ICmag.
> 
> Had a question but wasn’t sure where to post it and didn’t want to ruffle any feathers starting a new thread for a question that’s probably been asked a million times over.
> If there’s a better spot to ask this question, please let me k
> ...


Here's some site to order seeds from-

Gloseedbank
Deeplyrootedseedbank
Neptune seedbank
Oregon elite seeds
Terpy seeds
Pheno hut seedbank
Insane seedbank
The seed source
Soaknbeans
Think-tank
Tscnovelties
Seedherenow
Treestar

So you're on the right track with breeders, envy will suit you well and they're priced great. You'll get crazy variation with their strains. I like their strains the were crossed to the blowpops.

Check out clearwater genetics, they have a ton of strains at great prices.

Csi humboldt is another good pick, since it sounds like you like purp urkle and grape strains, also check out their T-1000, Obama kush, and mendo purps, etc. Another company to check out is foundingfathersgenetics.com This is a former breeder at csi named redbeard that branched out to do his own thing and has excellent csi strains and his own as well at great prices- great strain for you to get would be the secret service, think it's only like $60- $80 a pack. I'm running one again soon.

Cannarado's grape pie crosses would be great as well.

One more I'll mention(and also one I think you should go with it) & I'm running at the moment is compound genetics grape gasoline. I'm running the s1 and have bought a few of compound's grape gasoline crosses which are producing some serious fire. Grape gasoline is a collab that compound did with cannarado, crossing cannarado's grape pie to compound's jet fuel gelato....some serious fuego. Definitely check out compounds grape gasoline crosses at gloseedbank, their really good prices there- some are like $135 a pack like pink certz(the menthol x grape gas), Hawaiian Franta( pineapple fanta x grape gas), malibu mirage x grape gas, and a bunch more. By the way all grape gasoline seeds are fems. Good luck dude!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm unsure of what to run next, I like what I'm growing now and have plenty more seeds and a few others I need to try, but I really really want to run a bubblegum of some sort.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> I'm unsure of what to run next, I like what I'm growing now and have plenty more seeds and a few others I need to try, but I really really want to run a bubblegum of some sort.


Bubblegum biscotti or one csi's bubblegum x's


----------



## TedNugget2 (Aug 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's some site to order seeds from-
> 
> Gloseedbank
> Deeplyrootedseedbank
> ...


Awesome thanks! going to look into some of the strains you mentioned.
Grape blow is a blow pops cross. Do you think I have a decent chance of finding a keeper in a pack (if there’s a lot of variation) from envy?

Funny you mentioned that grape gasoline. That was another one I was looking at. I saw it in the lineage of one strain I looked up on seedfinder and it sounded interesting so I started looking for the seeds but I couldn’t find them. By any chance do you know of anywhere that has the grape gasoline seeds available? Are they even available anymore? I saw they were listed at Neptune, but out of stock and the price was $950...!! Wtf?! 
I did find a cross of it by Compound called grape stank that was in stock. Couldn’t find much info on it though and it was $200 for a pack. Any info on grape stank?


----------



## FrankWhite41 (Aug 19, 2021)

Just buried 12 Shoreline ecsd hope to get a good one. First go with his gear, we'll see. I've seen some good reviews. Took advantage of his 10 for 3 deal


----------



## Apalchen (Aug 19, 2021)

I got a pack Mac V2 I’ve been sitting on for a few months, thinking about popping that. I also have some granny’s apple sass from Clearwater and runtz s1 from elev8 in my flower room now. But I’m having a hell of a time getting that room healthy and ready for the flip. These leds are kicking my ass. I got an adapter today so I can run them from the trolmaster, that will let me dim them some more and hopefully help.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Awesome thanks! going to look into some of the strains you mentioned.
> Grape blow is a blow pops cross. Do you think I have a decent chance of finding a keeper in a pack (if there’s a lot of variation) from envy?
> 
> Funny you mentioned that grape gasoline. That was another one I was looking at. I saw it in the lineage of one strain I looked up on seedfinder and it sounded interesting so I started looking for the seeds but I couldn’t find them. By any chance do you know of anywhere that has the grape gasoline seeds available? Are they even available anymore? I saw they were listed at Neptune, but out of stock and the price was $950...!! Wtf?!
> I did find a cross of it by Compound called grape stank that was in stock. Couldn’t find much info on it though and it was $200 for a pack. Any info on grape stank?



Like dividedsky said look at gloseedbank.com for grape gasoline crosses. Don’t send him cash (use credit card) and maybe take a skim through this thread to get to know who you’re dealing with.






Green line organics seed bank


Anybody ordered from them? They have some strains that I can't find anywhere else.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## TedNugget2 (Aug 19, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Like dividedsky said look at gloseedbank.com for grape gasoline crosses. Don’t send him cash (use credit card) and maybe take a skim through this thread to get to know who you’re dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! and Yeah I was already reading on GLO the other day. Im not really sure what to think on them. I’m leaning toward using other seedbanks for now.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Thanks! and Yeah I was already reading on GLO the other day. Im not really sure what to think on them. I’m leaning toward using other seedbanks for now.


I used them for my first real seed order, absolutely no issues and great deals. Dudes definitely a little slimy with his marketing tactics but if he’s got something you want I’d go for it personally - especially if grape gasoline crosses are 200+ everywhere else - last sales email I got he was selling them for 110.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Thanks! and Yeah I was already reading on GLO the other day. Im not really sure what to think on them. I’m leaning toward using other seedbanks for now.


Glo is fine, I've used them many times got my seeds every single order. Some can't stand his biz practices but he has the best prices around. You'll be paying paying $250+ for every pack of those grape gas strains anywhere else, if they're even still in stock/most are sold out.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Hey all. I don’t post here often but I have spent a good amount of time reading these (and other) forums. I used to be active back in the day over on overgrow (the original site, not the new one) and ICmag.
> 
> Had a question but wasn’t sure where to post it and didn’t want to ruffle any feathers starting a new thread for a question that’s probably been asked a million times over.
> If there’s a better spot to ask this question, please let me k
> ...


You'd probably like strains that are Grape Pie crosses like Sundae Driver and Wedding Pie. I got a grape pie leaning pheno out of a pack of Sundae Stomper from Sunken Treasure seeds. Calco seeds has some crosses made from a Blueberry gifted from DJ Short.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2021)

Latest to get wet, 

6x - Beleaf / FreshCoast - White Truffle S1 (Untested)
Liked what I saw from JustinCraw on IG with the Gorilla Butter (GG4 x PBB) f2 pheno called White Truffle. Couldn't find any Gorilla Butter f1s or f2s but saw these on presale. No where mentioned them being untested.

5x - @BobBitchen - Chernobyl S1 (Slymer Cut)
Previously flowered Meltdown (Chernobyl x Honeybee) from Bob with great results, zesty lime terp's on heavily frosted buds. Going by Bobs pics I'm in for a good ride.

3x - Beleaf - The Creature S1
Freebies that came with White Truffle S1 seeds, accidental cross from Beleaf with no real info the exact cross just what it could possibly be. Normally I like to know the full lineage of a strain so this should be interesting.

5x - Baked Beanz - FAC Off (MAC1 x Face Off bx2)
Had the MAC1 clone and MAC seeds (CAPs 2nd drop) few years ago and loved the flavour and stone but she was slow in my set up. Had flowered Archives Royal Oak (G41 X Face Off bx2) at the same time as his G41 x Dosidos and saw that Face Off brought a stronger frame, larger buds, bigger yield. Hoping the Face Off brings this out in the cross. Its a cross I'd probably make if I had the parents.

5x - Me - Rainbow Milk (Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirates Milk #1)
Serious heat in the Rainbow Belts and Pirates Milk, terps and flavours are off the charts in both crosses. More of a gut instinct cross this but after flowering out both I'm hoping the cross has the structure and node spacing from Pirates Milk and a mix of both terps.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 24, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Latest to get wet,
> View attachment 4970278
> 6x - Beleaf / FreshCoast - White Truffle S1 (Untested)
> Liked what I saw from JustinCraw on IG with the Gorilla Butter (GG4 x PBB) f2 pheno called White Truffle. Couldn't find any Gorilla Butter f1s or f2s but saw these on presale. No where mentioned them being untested.
> ...


oh shit where you cope those Beleaf beans ?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 24, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> oh shit where you cope those Beleaf beans ?


Soak n Beans in the Pre Sale.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2021)

Just scored these mofos, traded 2 packs of thug pug for this strain-


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 25, 2021)

.

Over the weekend I germed 4 Serious Happiness seeds, all 4 sprouted and are on their way to becoming seedlings.

Happiness is suppose to produce giggles and boasts huge yields, winning a special cup for productivity.

Serious Happiness Strain | Cannabis Seeds | Serious Seeds

.



.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Over the weekend I germed 4 Serious Happiness seeds, all 4 sprouted and are on their way to becoming seedlings.
> 
> ...


Always a fan of serious seeds, ran them back in the day- they had the best ak-47 in my opinion.


----------



## Zilman (Aug 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Always a fan of serious seeds, ran them back in the day- they had the best ak-47 in my opinion.


My Nightmare Kushmints from Sin city looks much better than my Strawberry AK and Serious happiness.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2021)

Zilman said:


> My Nightmare Kushmints from Sin city looks much better than my Strawberry AK and Serious happiness.


Ya for sure that some new school modern strain vs kinda more old school genetics. I'm running la kush cake and orange push pop from seed junky that would most likely blow the serious seeds genetics away. Gotta say though serious's old ak-47 was some fire, I'm talking the early 2000s AK-47. The serious seeds AK flower was great and the stank on it was incredible, that was one of the first really high end strains that wowed me back in the day. Was the early 2000s "headies" as we used to say.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 26, 2021)

Zilman said:


> My Nightmare Kushmints from Sin city looks much better than my Strawberry AK and Serious happiness.


Zilman would you please post a pic of Serious Happiness and Strawberry AK. Thanks.

.


----------



## Zilman (Aug 26, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> Zilman would you please post a pic of Serious Happiness and Strawberry AK. Thanks.
> 
> .


I remember about you. I'll send the photo in a couple of weeks, it's still too early.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm trading for some Roze' S1 seeds, so I'll be popping them soon. It's not the Rozay by Relentless Genetics, it's spelled Roze' and is the unknown Zkittlez cross by Dying Breed.

Hey does anyone know about the Jelly Donut #35 strain used in the new Clearwater crosses? Is it the Jelly Donut that's Larry OG x GSC or something else?


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 26, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I'm trading for some Roze' S1 seeds, so I'll be popping them soon. It's not the Rozay by Relentless Genetics, it's spelled Roze' and is the unknown Zkittlez cross by Dying Breed.
> 
> Hey does anyone know about the Jelly Donut #35 strain used in the new Clearwater crosses? Is it the Jelly Donut that's Larry OG x GSC or something else?


I'd assume it's their jelly donut which was white hot guava x creamsicle


----------



## CaliWorthington (Aug 26, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I'd assume it's their jelly donut which was white hot guava x creamsicle


Thanks. I didn't think it was the other Jelly Donut. I wish people wouldn't use names that have already been used, but it's inevitable I guess. I would do a search before naming a cross. Type in the name followed by the word "strain" and see what pops up.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 26, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Thanks. I didn't think it was the other Jelly Donut. I wish people wouldn't use names that have already been used, but it's inevitable I guess. I would do a search before naming a cross. Type in the name followed by the word "strain" and see what pops up.


Makes ya wonder what's going to come after food names. Animals? Landmarks?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Aug 26, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Makes ya wonder what's going to come after food names. Animals? Landmarks?


Jambalaya Labs was naming his strains after local wildlife for a brief minute a couple years ago. I noticed them on Neptune, then they were gone. I'm pretty sure he was eating a lot of peyote and mushrooms.


----------



## the real mccoy (Aug 26, 2021)

Just popped a pack of Strayfox Building Blocks!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Makes ya wonder what's going to come after food names. Animals? Landmarks?


Seriously...haha. the dessert names are a bit over done now, and I can understand food/desserts because they do coincide with the terps with berry/fruit flavors. 

I think you might be right with the animals....seeing as cheetah piss has been being hyped lately. 
Don't forget sports players/ pro athletes.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 26, 2021)

Anecdotal puns will never go out of style.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 28, 2021)

Just got these in. Forgot I even ordered them, just ordered them to get my 3 positive reviews on strainly. Seen some runs of these strain and they throw some fire phenos, you'll probably get phenos all over the place but still can find a gem-


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 28, 2021)

Final run, chop and trim of envy genetics- The Drip. She was a great one and a staple for a while, but like all growers- on to new and hopefully even better things...


----------



## Zilman (Aug 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> like all growers- on to new and hopefully even better things...


Our passion for new strains is well explained in the film "Perfume: The Story of a Murderer".


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Final run, chop and trim of envy genetics- The Drip. She was a great one and a staple for a while, but like all growers- on to new and hopefully even better things...
> View attachment 4974700View attachment 4974702View attachment 4974704


Outstanding DS! That there looks absolutely beautiful my brother. How much did she yield in total? You've got me salivating now.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 29, 2021)

Sweet looking pile of bud, really nice trimming.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> Outstanding DS! That there looks absolutely beautiful my brother. How much did she yield in total? You've got me salivating now.


I was pulling about a an elbow with 2 -3 plants under the 630w cmh's. More like 5-7 zips a plant under my 1000w depending on my growing style at the time( I've been liking smaller pots like 3 gal and more plants).

I'm in the process of switching my main flower room over to led though, just picked up 6 of the growers choice 720 Watters. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> Sweet looking pile of bud, really nice trimming.


Thanks for noticing the trim job- at least someone does, lol. I have ocd, so trimming for me is like torture at times. Especially with floppy strains with a lot of colas.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks for noticing the trim job- at least someone does, lol. I have ocd, so trimming for me is like torture at times. Especially with floppy strains with a lot of colas.


I know what you mean, it’s I kind of like booking your time in hell.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 29, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I know what you mean, it’s I kind of like booking your time in hell.


One person's hell is another's heaven. Nothing I like better than trimming for hours on end, streaming some show I like for the 5th time in the background or listening to good tunes. I love to just zone out and trim. Obviously, heavily baked of course. Especially with beautiful buds like those!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> One person's hell is another's heaven. Nothing I like better than trimming for hours on end, streaming some show I like for the 5th time in the background or listening to good tunes. I love to just zone out and trim. Obviously, heavily baked of course. Especially with beautiful buds like those!


I’m counting on people that like it as I scale up!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> One person's hell is another's heaven. Nothing I like better than trimming for hours on end, streaming some show I like for the 5th time in the background or listening to good tunes. I love to just zone out and trim. Obviously, heavily baked of course. Especially with beautiful buds like those!


Don't get me wrong I like it at times, first day or 2.. but when you're on day 4 straight trimming- your neck is killing and hands are cramped, I don't think anyone enjoys that aspect.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2021)

I can honestly say that I like looking at the buds, I like getting to know the bud structure and a couple plants is fun. A couple trays of plants is lbs and cramps, fatigue etc. I just do it in phases as it dries down so it’s not such a burdensome feeling process. More like repetition of a layer at a time.


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Aug 31, 2021)

I sort of missed the boat as I just noticed and enjoyed this post. It's cool to see what others are growing. Glad to see so many people running csi bubblegum I've been eyeing that or the triangle x bubblgum

This year I ran
Autos:
Double Grape - Meph
Strawberry Stomper - Meph
3 Bears OG - Meph
3 bears og x MBAP meph freebie
Sage Scout - Night Owl
Spotless Mind - Night Owl

I'm currently running photos from Purple City Genetics (Don't know if they are any good but the sound interesting and I got then on the cheap, and they all popped and are in veg doing well now)
Gelato 33 x Purple Punch
GMO x Strawnana


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Don't get me wrong I like it at times, first day or 2.. but when you're on day 4 straight trimming- your neck is killing and hands are cramped, I don't think anyone enjoys that aspect.


The struggle is real. Especially if you’re trimming inside a shipping container in the mountain in November. Good times @Dividedsky


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 1, 2021)

Finally getting around to popping these JBC freebie headbanger#4 xgoji OG, super excited for these.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 1, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Latest to get wet,
> View attachment 4970278
> 6x - Beleaf / FreshCoast - White Truffle S1 (Untested)
> Liked what I saw from JustinCraw on IG with the Gorilla Butter (GG4 x PBB) f2 pheno called White Truffle. Couldn't find any Gorilla Butter f1s or f2s but saw these on presale. No where mentioned them being untested.
> ...


Couple more to add, 

5x Adhesive x Nepoji f3- Mr Bee - Adhesive is (GG4 x Nepoji f1), Nepoji is (Nepali OG x Goji f3 which was an unreleased Bodhi cross)
Came across Mr Bee on the farm a few years ago and he gifted me his Adhesive seeds. What a cross that was, loved everything about it. We've hooked up again recently and he's gifted me his Nepoji f3 crosses. Don't have the room but...Nepali OG

4x Goji x Nepoji f3 - Mr Bee 
Not flowered Goji for years but...Nepali OG


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2021)

Coldnasty said:


> Finally getting around to popping these JBC freebie headbanger#4 xgoji OG, super excited for these.


JBC> James Bean Company?


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> JBC> James Bean Company?


Yah, some of the respect genetics they gave out as freebies some time ago


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Sep 1, 2021)

3 bubba kush 
2 lemon skunk
3 liberty haze


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2021)

Coldnasty said:


> Yah, some of the respect genetics they gave out as freebies some time ago


Nice I haven't used them in a while, they and the dank team used to be my go too. Think the dank team shut down


----------



## gzussaves69 (Sep 5, 2021)

Coldnasty said:


> Finally getting around to popping these JBC freebie headbanger#4 xgoji OG, super excited for these.


Nice, like to see how these do, I have Headbanger #1 x Goji Og, gonna pop some next grow.


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 5, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Nice, like to see how these do, I have Headbanger #1 x Goji Og, gonna pop some next grow.
> [/QUOTEwelp. Little bad luck there. Whole pack turned out male lol. I don’t wanna miss out on these genetics though so gonna chuck some pollen off one of these bad boys onto my White widow. They were looking great too lol


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 7, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Nice, like to see how these do, I have Headbanger #1 x Goji Og, gonna pop some next grow.


Well, had a little surprise. One of the plants I was trying to sex early did actually turn out to be female. Clones taken and she’s flipped, will report how it goes.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Sep 11, 2021)

Just popped some generic "GDP" not the actual Ken Estes brand. Its nice but it's not the real GDP with the "tastes and smells like the colour purple" attributes that the real GDP is renowned for. Also popped some Cherry Pie x Sunset MAC (private purchase from Strainly) along with some with Strawberry Gelato x MAC1 (another private purchase via Strainly) with all 3 cultivars being fem seed and finally running the Seed Junky Genetics - Jealousy (Gelato 41 x Sunset Sherb BX1) that I got on the cheap because it was an opened pack on the old Neptune auctions site last year. 

I'm a bit suspicious of the already opened pack. However I do reserve a little bit of optimism with this pack. I myself have a habit of opening up packs as soon as I receive them just to count how many I actually received (especially when the description label reads '10+ regular seeds').

I'm guessing/hoping that the guy who I brought them from skimmed himself and extra 2 or 3 seeds out of the pack as all I received was the bare 10 seeds plus recouped the $250 he spent on the package to begin with. 

I'VE GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 12, 2021)

Got damned mites fucked up my perpetual cycle but once I nuke my flower room,put my clones in flower (hopefully within a couple weeks) pop at least 2 out of each pack or……. I don’t know, but I really HATE mites


----------



## YardG (Sep 12, 2021)

Anybody else already daydreaming about 2022 starts? I don't have a winterized grow space so things will have to wrap up inside and out before it gets super cold... but that's just time to work on a list for next year's starts.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Sep 12, 2021)

I grow outside veganically in an Oregon desert. 

Sensi: Jack Flash
Jumbo Jack (Jack H. Repro), Deadpanhead
MzJill: Jilly Bean F2
ACE: Panama 
Reeferman Seeds: Blackseed

Wow, I just noticed, that's a lot of sativa. Of course like the rest of you I have other seed so we'll see. 
I was thinking. These individuals that have a seed breeding operation, they can't do all the test g of strain s themselves. They must have a trusted cadre who tests and samples. I wonder how you go about joining a group. Id work cheap.


----------



## GoatSoup (Sep 13, 2021)

I gonna take advantage of cooler weather and grow this winter in my two plant grow.
Just cracked Durban Poison Auto, (10-12 weeks)
Will follow up with up with White Widow Auto, (12-13 weeks)
Then Northern Lights Auto if it's not too hot again in late spring/summer.

I'm running a KISS grow 'cause I'm old and may be stoned when I deal with the ppms and pH's and remember to monitor the pump rez.


----------



## Indie (Sep 14, 2021)

Will be comparing a few different Breeders take on a great strain. This has been on my list to do for a while, but just now getting some free space to give it a run. Grow journal will be started in a few weeks.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

Just paper toweled my latest two seeds. Last Orange Kush and new to me Granddaddy Purple.


----------



## smacedo (Sep 14, 2021)

Currently running:

Casper OG (Archive Seeds) Half pack (6) Bought a pack years ago and really miss her.
Dolato V2 (In House) Half Pack (5) First run from IHS
Purple Cake (GreenPointSeeds) Fullpack (6) Firstrun from GPS

Also have keepers of Stardawg 91 (Top Dawg) and Secret Stash (Archive) that are waiting for their turn.

In the flower room currently im running a crossing of my own (Thai Landrace x Stardawg 91) x 2046 (Medical Seeds "Puro Humo" cut mutiple cup winner cut here in Argentina) i call it Thaidawg 46, very frosty sativa stretch but really dense lemon haze candy funk on this one. 

Macros are from the Dolato 4th day and 18th day.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Sep 14, 2021)

How is weed in Argentina? Is it cool or do you really need to keep it on the low-low?


----------



## smacedo (Sep 15, 2021)

cherrybobeddie said:


> How is weed in Argentina? Is it cool or do you really need to keep it on the low-low?


Its actually pretty good, still illegal. If you don't run into a policeman while smoking then you are ok.


----------



## Zilman (Oct 20, 2021)

Feminized:

CSI Humboldt Big Bad Wolf 2.0
Chemdog ’91 x Chemdog D

Savage genetics Wiz
Cheetah Piss x Hyphy

Savage genetics Pack Talk
White Runtz x Hyphy

Ethos genetics Lemon Berry Candy OG R2
Las Vegas Lemon Skunk x Lemon Grape Bubba Temple

Wyeast Farms Agua Forza
Forza Sour x Horchata

Sin City Seeds Nightmare Kushmints
Kushmints (Rabid Hippie Cut) x White Nightmare

Sin City Seeds Frozen Papaya
Papaya x White Nightmare

Humboldt Seed Company Raspberry Parfait
Shishkaberry x Trufula Tree

Sin City Seeds White Nightmare BX
Nightmare Cookies x White Nightmare


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 20, 2021)

Indie said:


> Will be comparing a few different Breeders take on a great strain. This has been on my list to do for a while, but just now getting some free space to give it a run. Grow journal will be started in a few weeks.View attachment 4987143


hey what’s going on with comparisons so far


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 20, 2021)

Hazeman seeds/ Monkey Balls [aka Deep Chunk]. This is a new strain to me, yay!!!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 20, 2021)

Just harvested-
Bloom's Space Guavaz
Clearwater's Grape Preserves, Jelly delicious and Specimen X
Shoreline's Hard Candy
Compound's pink certz

Ten days above ground-
Clearwater's Grape Preserves and Cool blue
Oni's Sour bananacanna
Cannaventure's raspberry mix
Cali-O x Afghani black skunk
Wyeast's Dream Shake
Solfire's Why u Gelly
Compound's pink certz.

Hittng soil tomorrow
Clearwater's morning remedy
Strayfox's 21 candles
Oni's Sour bananacanna


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 20, 2021)

Where can I learn more about the ‘year of our lord’.
I wasn’t aware we had a lord , yet alone a lord with a special year. I’m intrigued. 

I’m popping a northern lights by nirvana


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 20, 2021)

Just started these Wy-Kiki by Thseeds


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 20, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> Just started these Wy-Kiki by ThseedsView attachment 5013436


Have you grown it before? I got at least one of those. How do you like it?

paid a premium, banking on it being a winner


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm about to flip my girls into flower. 4 plants. 1x Sherb Valley (Sherbet x SFV OG) 1x Orkle (Purple Urkle x Tahoe OG) 1x Porkle F3 (Orkle x Papaya) 1x Papaya.


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 20, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Just harvested-
> Bloom's Space Guavaz
> Clearwater's Grape Preserves, Jelly delicious and Specimen X
> Shoreline's Hard Candy
> ...


What is the winner in the just harvested category?


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 20, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Have you grown it before? I got at least one of those. How do you like it?
> 
> paid a premium, banking on it being a winner


No but I just got done with a run of their melonsicle that is absolutely wonderful in every way. Yield, taste, smell and flavors are all exceptional


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 20, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> What is the winner in the just harvested category?


Space guavaz has a hint of pepper and pretty frosty. Turned almost black at the end. Jelly delicious nice purple with fruity terps and plenty of frost. Specimen X was all kind of colors.
Compound's pink certz was the frostiest. Flimsy branches but plenty of frost upon frost and more frost.
Shoreline's Hard Candy was violet in color and very prominent sweet candy scent.
Overall I would say Pink certz has cured the longest and taste the best so far. Hoping for a solid cure on the deep pockets and jelly delicious.


----------



## Indie (Oct 21, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> hey what’s going on with comparisons so far


In cups now, just letting them put on a few sets of leaves before the next photo. I will get a grow log started soon, just been busy lately.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 21, 2021)

Just popped:

Bloom- Grape Cream Cake (Ice Cream Cake #5 x (Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher)) 

Bulletproof Genetics - Happily ever after (Wedding pie x Prom Queen)

I'll be getting married in 6 months so these will be gifts for my wedding party and guests.


----------



## Zilman (Oct 23, 2021)

Zilman said:


> Feminized:
> 
> CSI Humboldt Big Bad Wolf 2.0
> Chemdog ’91 x Chemdog D
> ...


No luck this time with Wyeast's Agua Forza.
It has sprouted, and has not grown for three days.
It's a pity that because of the sog method, I no longer have time to replace this seed.



Who knows if there is hope that it will start to grow?


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Oct 23, 2021)

Planning a small auto run in my little tent with some 3 Bears OG from Mephisto before I start up my 8×8/_HSC's P.P.D. & Jack Herer and TH Seed's French Macaron.


----------



## Manwithastick (Oct 23, 2021)

Greetings everyone
For what is left of 2021 I Will go with,
Aunt of farouk
Paulus Slippers Kush (PSK)
And a bagseed of an Iraqi Pilgrim


----------



## Dalio (Oct 30, 2021)

UncleFat-Nug said:


> Been working with the florida oranges from jungle boys for a year or so.. time to add some more flavors.
> Just popped some
> archive seeds -fritter licker
> Jungleboys - lava cake


How did you get on with your archive- fritter licker ? I have a pack I’m going to pop in a few weeks would love to know how you got in with it


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 2, 2021)

I'd really like to get to this before the new year, don't know if it'll happen though- Queen of the South is- trop cherry x #1 stunna(ihg twisted velvet x rozay)


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'd really like to get to this before the new year, don't know if it'll happen though- Queen of the South is- trop cherry x #1 stunna(ihg twisted velvet x rozay)
> View attachment 5021170


Did you see Jungle Boys pheno of trop cherry looks so fire


----------



## Flowtrail55 (Nov 2, 2021)

Planted some dragons flame on Halloween!

Dragon stash. 
Adrenaline Dragon.
Conspiracy Dragon.

Stoked to see how they grow!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 2, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Did you see Jungle Boys pheno of trop cherry looks so fire


No I didn't is it on their IG? The trop cherry has some crazy bag appeal phenos, bud literally turn a crazy pink/ reddish color.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 2, 2021)

Greenpoint seed
-dosidos x purple punch
-orange daquiri x animal cookies

Clearwater 
- ice cream cake x blue razz

Greenline
-dippin dots x ( grape pie x animal cookies)
-cookies n cream x ( grape pie x animal cookies)


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'd really like to get to this before the new year, don't know if it'll happen though- Queen of the South is- trop cherry x #1 stunna(ihg twisted velvet x rozay)
> View attachment 5021170


i wanted this soooo bad


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'd really like to get to this before the new year, don't know if it'll happen though- Queen of the South is- trop cherry x #1 stunna(ihg twisted velvet x rozay)
> View attachment 5021170


You know you do not need those and i just so happen to be willing to take them of your hands


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 3, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> You know you do not need those and i just so happen to be willing to take them of your hands


----------



## MycoMushLove (Nov 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Think next up on my plate is popping these 2 packs-
> Creamsizzle(runtz x creamsicle#4)- Clearwater Genetics
> 
> Marshmallow OG ([triangle kush x chemD] x jet fuel gelato)- Wyeast Farms
> ...


Right now I have a Strawberry Dream from Tarantula genetics going I also have quite a few strains from Irvine Seeds/ Breeder J that have been germinating SUPER QUICK with nice roots. Haven't flowered any from them yet. The strains are Super Silver Haze x Cherry Pie, also White Rhino x DJ Short Blueberry, also Perfect circle which is feminized 
I had 2 Mercury Rising from Best Coast Genetics and they both were very much male. So chucked em. What I am looking forward to the most is what I'm waiting for right now to come in the mail. Maui Wowie from ILGM. I normally don get from ilgm but I won't a generous coupon code so I had to lol Maui is my all time favorite strain no doubt Abt it


----------



## lungbutter (Nov 3, 2021)

over the last few months..

just finished a run of spumoni from the plug, somas amnesia and hso's choc mint, currently testing these

also in another tent i did 25 sssdh plant run, found 1 keeper but lost the mother in a mistake 

got a couple of papaya don and some gushers og a couple of weeks off finishing

about to start flowering a pack of sfv bx's, some buddah tahoe & a few kosher kush's, trying to find a decent og


next run im weighing up is either a sour d ibl or a blue haze run.

been a couple of runs since ive found something, seems around 1 in 50 seeds is keeper material

the eternal pheno hunt continues...


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 3, 2021)

MycoMushLove said:


> Right now I have a Strawberry Dream from Tarantula genetics going I also have quite a few strains from Irvine Seeds/ Breeder J that have been germinating SUPER QUICK with nice roots. Haven't flowered any from them yet. The strains are Super Silver Haze x Cherry Pie, also White Rhino x DJ Short Blueberry, also Perfect circle which is feminized
> I had 2 Mercury Rising from Best Coast Genetics and they both were very much male. So chucked em. What I am looking forward to the most is what I'm waiting for right now to come in the mail. Maui Wowie from ILGM. I normally don get from ilgm but I won't a generous coupon code so I had to lol Maui is my all time favorite strain no doubt Abt it


That white rhino x blueberry aka blue rhino is some very good medicine. Shit was popular sometime around 2007. I never grew it but smoked it and remember it being a strong blueberry flavor with some earthiness from the rhino mixed in....very strong indica couchlock effects and very good for pain


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Nov 3, 2021)

Been on some Bros Grimm. Finished a older stock of his Princess haze, small producer but great smoke. On week 6 of the Rosetta Stone XX and she has got a great earthy Lemon nose. On deck in seedlings are some of the durban thai x C99. Then somehow I decided to pop one of my last Irie Genetics Golden Goat S1 fems, going to be flowering all of them in a month


----------



## MycoMushLove (Nov 3, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> That white rhino x blueberry aka blue rhino is some very good medicine. Shit was popular sometime around 2007. I never grew it but smoked it and remember it being a strong blueberry flavor with some earthiness from the rhino mixed in....very strong indica couchlock effects and very good for pain


Yeah I'm really excited about it and you just made me even more excited lol I never had it but I've had them separately and they are both amazing so I can only imagine what the cross will be like!!!


----------



## tardis (Nov 4, 2021)

I got.

79 xmas Bud, Vortex, Flav F3, Raspberry Sunset, Vanilla Tart, Kauai Electric, T1000 x Bubba Kush, Apollo 13, Jilly Bean. 1 seed of each. Kill the males keep the female.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 4, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> That white rhino x blueberry aka blue rhino is some very good medicine. Shit was popular sometime around 2007. I never grew it but smoked it and remember it being a strong blueberry flavor with some earthiness from the rhino mixed in....very strong indica couchlock effects and very good for pain


I remember seeing white rhino around mid 2000s that was some good smoke...blackberry kush was another mid 2000s bud that was absolutely fire, I wish I could aquire some of the exact genetics that came from the high end flower packs I got in the mid 2000s... shit was so fire, they were all cali indoors.


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I remember seeing white rhino around mid 2000s that was some good smoke...blackberry kush was another mid 2000s bud that was absolutely fire, I wish I could aquire some of the exact genetics that came from the high end flower packs I got in the mid 2000s... shit was so fire, they were all cali indoors.


I had some blackberry kush a few months ago....flavor reminded me of durban poison....shit had decent potency too, smoke too much and it'll knock you out.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Nov 7, 2021)

If you want White Rhino go to Mr Nice Seed Co and cop their Medicine Man. It's the proper White Rhino that won all the cannabis cups for Greenhouse while Shantibaba was still there.


----------



## tardis (Nov 7, 2021)

Flowtrail55 said:


> Planted some dragons flame on Halloween!
> 
> Dragon stash.
> Adrenaline Dragon.
> ...


Dragonsflame is legit!


----------



## Flowtrail55 (Nov 8, 2021)

tardis said:


> Dragonsflame is legit!


The seeds already popped. 
They seriously are. Growing quickly!


----------



## tardis (Nov 8, 2021)

Flowtrail55 said:


> The seeds already popped.
> They seriously are. Growing quickly!


You'll find they have a very unusual jurrasic look to the leaves, not to mention great colors and smells. Truely top notch weed.


----------



## Flowtrail55 (Nov 9, 2021)

tardis said:


> You'll find they have a very unusual jurrasic look to the leaves, not to mention great colors and smells. Truely top notch weed.


Hell yea. I'm stoked!!!
I've continually heard great things about his Genetics.

Very excited!


----------



## Coldnasty (Nov 17, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Nice, like to see how these do, I have Headbanger #1 x Goji Og, gonna pop some next grow.


I’m glad I took cuts of this one. Turned out freaking awesome. Beautiful color, smell, high. Went 70 days but think can be even better with a little more time.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 18, 2021)

Coldnasty said:


> I’m glad I took cuts of this one. Turned out freaking awesome. Beautiful color, smell, high. Went 70 days but think can be even better with a little more time. View attachment 5030914


Headbanger seems to make sure there’s lots of flavour locked in it’s crosses. Big producer too that uses lots nutes especially weeks 7-9.


----------



## Coldnasty (Nov 18, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Headbanger seems to make sure there’s lots of flavour locked in it’s crosses. Big producer too that uses lots nutes especially weeks 7-9.


Plan on keeping this around for sure, lucky to get such a nice freebie. Props JBC & Respect Genentics for the freebie gold. Much respect


----------



## Coldnasty (Nov 18, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Headbanger seems to make sure there’s lots of flavour locked in it’s crosses. Big producer too that uses lots nutes especially weeks 7-9.


Yeah, It surprised me how hungry it was. And it did put out some nice weight


----------



## higher self (Nov 18, 2021)

Popped a few before the year ends & it gets too cold to pop seeds without warming the room up.

Potion D Amour - 707
Elmer's Glue - Relentless
Greases Pieces - 3thirteen 
AF1 #1 × Obama - Founding Fathers 
Full Melt - Bloom Seeds


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 18, 2021)

Just finishing 4 Secret Service CSI
Just started 2 wedding cake x Urkle 2 Sherbert FS 1 old family purple F2 all CSI


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 3, 2021)

Just planted 6 of each of these and soaked 6 more of each.
Galactic Runtz x Peanut Butter Breath
Platinum Girl Scout Cookies x Peanut Butter Breath 
Peanut Butter Breath F2
Purple Ice Water x Peanut Butter Breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

I got sauced last night off ipas and orded seeds, fuckin' a.
Raw genetics


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 4, 2021)

The Seed Source 
Rogue Mango Series


----------



## resinhead (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

resinhead said:


> View attachment 5040281


There's some dank packs you have der... dude what's up with the maxpowers sweet mint pack? Haha I got that as a freebie I think like over 5 years ago, I always wondered who and what the hell that pack was??? 
I don't know about anyone else but when I actually do run some random freebies that come with purchases they always end up being some serious fire. Go figure, always found it funny and weird because I'd only being popping like 2 seeda of freebies at a time, it not like they were full pack or anything.

Last night I picked up the cherry paloma by the way...


----------



## resinhead (Dec 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> There's some dank packs you have der... dude what's up with the maxpowers sweet mint pack? Haha I got that as a freebie I think like over 5 years ago, I always wondered who and what the hell that pack was???
> I don't know about anyone else but when I actually do run some random freebies that come with purchases they always end up being some serious fire. Go figure, always found it funny and weird because I'd only being popping like 2 seeda of freebies at a time, it not like they were full pack or anything.
> 
> Last night I picked up the cherry paloma by the way...


Thanks! And yeah man I agree totally. Back when I used to order seeds from overseas, the freebies always were better than what I ordered. 
the sweetmints was a freebie from phenohut seedbank from when I got the pbb. I guess I’ll pop the sweet mints next since they’re so old. 
I think the maxpowers dude has something to do with either freshcoast or thirdcoast genetics.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> There's some dank packs you have der... dude what's up with the maxpowers sweet mint pack? Haha I got that as a freebie I think like over 5 years ago, I always wondered who and what the hell that pack was???
> I don't know about anyone else but when I actually do run some random freebies that come with purchases they always end up being some serious fire. Go figure, always found it funny and weird because I'd only being popping like 2 seeda of freebies at a time, it not like they were full pack or anything.
> 
> Last night I picked up the cherry paloma by the way...


I like those random freebies from places you've never heard of before. I just got a pack of "Red Goat Genetics" as a freebie, and I can't find any info about them. I like the sticker though, they've got sort of a Satanic vibe going on lol.


----------



## resinhead (Dec 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I got sauced last night off ipas and orded seeds, fuckin' a.
> Raw genetics


tell us which strain bro!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

resinhead said:


> tell us which strain bro!


Above^ I didn't want to because I sway the seed market(lol) if I post which packs I grabbed, they quickly sell out. 

This is a joke by the way...wait is it?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

resinhead said:


> tell us which strain bro!


Really wish I ordered during the black Friday deal could gotten these packs under $100.


----------



## resinhead (Dec 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Above^ I didn't want to because I sway the seed market(lol) if I post which packs I grabbed, they quickly sell out.
> 
> This is a joke by the way...wait is it?


not really… social media is the hype generator machine! Now which raw gardens strain did u drunk buy? was it the waffles or the strawberry pankakes?!
my homie used to have a strain wherethe concentrate tasted like strait waffles/maple syrup. So those type of terps are definitely out there


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

resinhead said:


> not really… social media is the hype generator machine! Now was it the waffles or the strawberry pankakes?!
> my homie used to have a strain wherethe concentrate tasted like strait waffles/maple syrup. So those type of terms are definitely out there


Are you asking what cross it is?
It's good one dude, couldn't pass it up..
Trop cherry x gerorgia pie....mmmm mmmmh good, talk about terpy...2 thumbs up...good family fun! Also I might have to try just the Georgia pie S1, I saw some flower of Georgia pie the other week and it smelled of candy peach gummie rings. I also have a pack of the raw lemon cherry pie.


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Are you asking what cross it is?
> It's good one dude, couldn't pass it up..
> Trop cherry x gerorgia pie....mmmm mmmmh good, talk about terpy...2 thumbs good family fun! Also I might have to try just the Georgia pie S1, I saw some flower of Georgia pie the other week and it smelled of candy peach gummie rings. I also have a pack of the raw lemon cherry pie.


Nice pickup! I gotta get a Raw pack soon enough.

I have 2 Dungeon Family plants that smells like peach soda imo just in veg alone. Got them a wk in flower so far. It’s no coincidence the mother is called GA Pie, I know the Horchata is bringing some Gelato smells as well in background.



Dividedsky said:


> Above^ I didn't want to because I sway the seed market(lol) if I post which packs I grabbed, they quickly sell out.
> 
> This is a joke by the way...wait is it?


Lol nah it be like that. I like to tell folks what I got after I have them. I seen shit on no one’s radar sell out after I told someone about it in a DM. Coincidence? Maybe


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> Nice pickup! I gotta get a Raw pack soon enough.
> 
> I have 2 Dungeon Family plants that smells like peach soda imo just in veg alone. Got them a wk in flower so far. It’s no coincidence the mother is called GA Pie, I know the Horchata is bringing some Gelato smells as well in background.
> 
> ...


 That a solid snag from the wyeast drop dude. Have you posted any pic of them in the wyeast thread? I liked dungeon fam and crema cubes with the z3 x horchata were my top picks from that drop. Have to say though everything in that drop looks amazing. I have the kings chalice from a while back. 

So ya I kind of thought or assumed for a while that georgia pie was an apple fritter cross. I wonder were georgia pie gets its excellent terps? Is it from the biscotti from the gellatti side or the kushmints which is also terpy? Probably was a pheno with a perfect hybrid blend of all of them combined to create a unique terp profile. So I'm right on when I said, I was getting peach rings smells from the Georgia pie flower?


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That a solid snag from the wyeast drop dude. Have you posted any pic of them in the wyeast thread? I liked dungeon fam and crema cubes with the z3 x horchata were my top picks from that drop. Have to say though everything in that drop looks amazing. I have the kings chalice from a while back.
> 
> So ya I kind of thought or assumed for a while that georgia pie was an apple fritter cross. I wonder were georgia pie gets its excellent terps? Is it from the biscotti from the gellatti side or the kushmints which is also terpy? Probably was a pheno with a perfect hybrid blend of all of them combined to create a unique terp profile. So I'm right on when I said, I was getting peach rings smells from the Georgia pie flower?


No pic yet, I’ll get some up when they finish stretching & bud sets form. Grows lanky like OG but not as tall.

Where are the peach terps coming from? I can’t call it but your nose isn’t playing tricks on you lol. It took awhile for me to pinpoint what it was although the mother is called GA pie I didn’t buy the pack thinking it would have peach smells. Was expecting more Gelato & Kushmints not peach club soda. Definitely a unique hybrid.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> Nice pickup! I gotta get a Raw pack soon enough.
> 
> I have 2 Dungeon Family plants that smells like peach soda imo just in veg alone. Got them a wk in flower so far. It’s no coincidence the mother is called GA Pie, I know the Horchata is bringing some Gelato smells as well in background.
> 
> ...


 100% for sure... I was joking about just me swaying it. It's the collective "us" posting on here that sways and sells out these beans. 

Case and point- the thugpug thread. I went from seeing that be a tiny little thread the barely got responses, to a thread the was filling up 5 pages of chatter and traction a day. That thread consistently was making thugpug beans fly off the shelf, especially around when gromer was talking about getting his surgery and talking retirement(lol). 

It was a sight to behold, packs where selling out in seconds not minutes.. seedbanks websites were crashing, your orders where disappearing while you had them in your cart, it was mayhem. All because we were posting updates on latest drops, seedbanks that's had stock etc. Thats shit was freaking nuts and at the same time, good times. I think this site and sub of the threads like the thugpug thread got us thru the pandemic when we were in lock down and bored as shit and a bit worried with all the scary stuff breaking on the news. I for one appreciated the comrade and the good people we all shoot the shit with, talking growing and genetics. So thankyou all! Mean that.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 4, 2021)

Im running 6 of Raw's Georgia Pie S1 right now and I can confirm that it does have a wonderful fruit type smell to it. I haven't smoked them yet cause they still have about 2 weeks left in flower but they are all yielding great and have terps that I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Im running 6 of Raw's Georgia Pie S1 right now and I can confirm that it does have a wonderful fruit type smell to it. I haven't smoked them yet cause they still have about 2 weeks left in flower but they are all yielding great and have terps that I wasn't expecting.


Nice dude, that some great news


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 4, 2021)

Whole Pack of Kodama (Bodhi) and Americanna/Durban (AKBB) went into dirt this week. Sour, fruity, and a whole pack to choose from. I'm excited!


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> 100% for sure... I was joking about just me swaying it. It's the collective "us" posting on here that sways and sells out these beans.
> 
> Case and point- the thugpug thread. I went from seeing that be a tiny little thread the barely got responses, to a thread the was filling up 5 pages of chatter and traction a day. That thread consistently was making thugpug beans fly off the shelf, especially around when gromer was talking about getting his surgery and talking retirement(lol).
> 
> It was a sight to behold, packs where selling out in seconds not minutes.. seedbanks websites were crashing, your orders where disappearing while you had them in your cart, it was mayhem. All because we were posting updates on latest drops, seedbanks that's had stock etc. Thats shit was freaking nuts and at the same time, good times. I think this site and sub of the threads like the thugpug thread got us thru the pandemic when we were in lock down and bored as shit and a bit worried with all the scary stuff breaking on the news. I for one appreciated the comrade and the good people we all shoot the shit with, talking growing and genetics. So thankyou all! Mean that.


For sure the collective here sways the market. Why I picked up my last pack when I said I wasn't going to buy seeds. Sundae Driver seems to still be a hot strain & I don't have any crosses of it yet. Had to snipe the pack when I saw it!

I don't know if you were there during the "Golden" Greenpoint days lol, that thread was the hottest one! The reverse auctions were insane at one point Gu was selling other breeders packs for low prices like $20-30


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> For sure the collective here sways the market. Why I picked up my last pack when I said I wasn't going to buy seeds. Sundae Driver seems to still be a hot strain & I don't have any crosses of it yet. Had to snipe the pack when I saw it!
> 
> I don't know if you were there during the "Golden" Greenpoint days lol, that thread was the hottest one! The reverse auctions were insane at one point Gu was selling other breeders packs for low prices like $20-30


Sundae Diver is a great strain, I have a pack of rado's nilla wafer(wedding cake x sundae driver) I have to get around popping next year.

Ya I was but I for the most part stayed clear of the GPS thread, there seemed to be a lot of drama over there. 

I was actually just talking about GPS with a member on here. I know there is people that shit on GPS, I don't know the deal with his new gear, I haven't really been following. Anyways some of those GPS strains were epic and could throw some amazing holy grail type phenos. Gu and GPS were clearly doing something right, I mean you don't get 2400 pages on riu with shitty genetics. I thought the stardawg he used was great by the way. I'm actually sitting on older packs of Cookies n Chem and Raindance I bought years ago.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

Also I've heard really good things about GPS Cookies n Chem.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

Anyone planning on popping beans soon should pop them tonite, its a new moon. I bet you'll get great germination rate because of the new moon. I've been trying to pop beans only during the new moon phase. The last time I did I got 100% germ rates with the paper towel method.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 4, 2021)

Does it count if i soaked them last night? Lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Does it count if i soaked them last night? Lol


Nah you're good


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 4, 2021)

Getting ready to throw down the last few beans from my pack of Wedding Pie along with Alpha Runtz and Cool Blue from Clearwater. Just waiting for this last tray of clones to root to make room in the seedlding tent.

If I have room I might dig thru some freebies from In House I've meaning to get to


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Getting ready to throw down the last few beans from my pack of Wedding Pie along with Alpha Runtz and Cool Blue from Clearwater. Just waiting for this last tray of clones to root to make room in the seedlding tent.
> 
> If I have room I might dig thru some freebies from In House I've meaning to get to


Getting the compound/rado Cali Raisins wet tonight


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 4, 2021)

Fuck it I'm popping the stay puffts only popping 3 I'm literally out of room ima be growing in the bathtub soon. Easy drain got the idea from rusty off ig


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I like those random freebies from places you've never heard of before. I just got a pack of "Red Goat Genetics" as a freebie, and I can't find any info about them. I like the sticker though, they've got sort of a Satanic vibe going on lol.


Surprise freebies are always nice.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 5, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Getting ready to throw down the last few beans from my pack of Wedding Pie along with Alpha Runtz and Cool Blue from Clearwater. Just waiting for this last tray of clones to root to make room in the seedlding tent.
> 
> If I have room I might dig thru some freebies from In House I've meaning to get to


Those cool blues looks excellent by the way


----------



## ganjaman87 (Dec 13, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Hey all. I don’t post here often but I have spent a good amount of time reading these (and other) forums. I used to be active back in the day over on overgrow (the original site, not the new one) and ICmag.
> 
> Had a question but wasn’t sure where to post it and didn’t want to ruffle any feathers starting a new thread for a question that’s probably been asked a million times over.
> If there’s a better spot to ask this question, please let me k
> ...


I know I’m late, but I’m growing showgirls right now and it’s daaaaaaaaaaank!!!! I didn’t take any cuts and it’s so dank I’m thinking of buying another pack


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 15, 2021)

Popped a few autos to get the winter grow going.

Cheese Sus Christ- Mosca
Sweet & Sour - Master Sensei
True Blue Og- Brother Mendel


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 16, 2021)

Thowe are almost done with 2021 I just popped some a couple weeks ago.

Thug Pug collab #5 - Night king x Lurch (Gifted to me)

Cult Classics - Cement shoes s1 (Giveaway win) 

ILGM - wedding cake (purchased) 

Mass growers connection - Dream wedding s1 (From a trade outside of the site) 

CopyCat - Oreo Big stuff (gifted to me) 

Sticky mitten’s genetics - Pineapple gelato F1 (purchased) 

Thumbprint genetics - Fluffy Waffles (Freebie with purchase) 

Next run in 2022 will include some raw/tiki collab, in-house, ILGM, cult classics, sin city & maybe some Capulator.


----------



## liketopuffitup (Jul 23, 2022)

tardis said:


> I got.
> 
> 79 xmas Bud, Vortex, Flav F3, Raspberry Sunset, Vanilla Tart, Kauai Electric, T1000 x Bubba Kush, Apollo 13, Jilly Bean. 1 seed of each. Kill the males keep the female.


HI, can you put me in touch with Kauai Electric?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Blue mystic 
Vanilla creme pie - Humboldt
Spirit animal - ihg
Peyote purple- cannabiogen
Ice cream cake - junky
Gsc forum cut s1 - cold creek
Pablos revenge x devil diver - tiki


----------



## liketopuffitup (Jul 24, 2022)

what kind did you use for your profile picture? That looks amazing!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 24, 2022)

liketopuffitup said:


> what kind did you use for your profile picture? That looks amazing!


Blueberry cheesecake


----------



## liketopuffitup (Jul 24, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Blueberry cheesecake


Have any of those to share?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 24, 2022)

No one. The elephant man is just on some weirdo shit. Trying to troll one of the more chill long time members.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 24, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No one. The elephant man is just on some weirdo shit. Trying to troll one of the more chill long time members.


Maybe he'd prefer 'in the current year'

What I currently have going:

Bodhi - Baba Kush (3)
Lucky13 - Snow Angel (3)
Lucky13 - Space Skunk (3)


----------



## YardG (Jul 25, 2022)

Nice job drawing attention to something most of us hadn't thought about in over a year. There's a lounge section for arguing over religious belief... or the lack thereof.

In the meantime, Lord Rama aside it ain't 2021 anymore, unless you have a time machine this thread is old news.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 25, 2022)

I think you don’t know @Dividedsky and he may be chill but don’t tempt his lesser demons lol
Gah, can’t have fun without getting someone all butt hurt. It’s called tongue in cheek humor, some would call it facetious.


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2022)

Sounds like someone got touched by the church pastor as a youth. I'm not religious but not butthurt over thread title sheesh!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 25, 2022)

Year of our lord was just a reference to Fear In Loathing in Las Vegas...

"Never mind. Let's get right to the heart of this thing. Twenty-four hours ago we were sitting in the Pogo Lounge of the Beverly Heights Hotel, in the patio section of course, drinking Singapore Slings with mescal on the side, hiding from the brutish realities of this foul year of Our Lord, nineteen-hundred and seventy one..."


----------



## Houstini (Jul 26, 2022)

elephantSea said:


> lol


Mic drop. Yup. As a devout agnostic this thread didn’t trigger me in the least. Never questioned why that was the title, thanks for encouraging @Dividedsky to explain himself. I encourage you to think before making judgemental comments though about perceived religious beliefs. Maybe do some psychedelics or something, it’s far easier to love than fear.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 27, 2022)

liketopuffitup said:


> Have any of those to share?


Unfortunately not. Female seeds still makes em! Check em out


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 27, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Blue mystic
> Vanilla creme pie - Humboldt
> Spirit animal - ihg
> Peyote purple- cannabiogen
> ...


I got carried away and also popped...
Gelato 33 S1 - junky
Blueberry cupcake- humboldt
Oreoz x lime og - clearwater
White animal - ihg

I have a problem


----------



## liketopuffitup (Jul 29, 2022)

wow, those would be fun to grown in the desert or the tropics


----------

